# باب الأسئلة والأستفسارات وطلب المساعدة .



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

استنادا لحصر كافة الطلبات المستجلة ولسرعة الأجابة عليها وحصرها في متناول 

الجميع وتجنبا لعدم تشتتها في صفحات القسم الواسعة .

نناشد جميع الأعضاء الذين لديهم طلبات و استفسارات او أسئلة او اقتراحات ان يتم وضعها في 

هذا الباب الممخصص لذلك .

*قبل الشروع في وضع السؤال يجب زيارة هذا الرابط واستخدام ميزة البحث في الملتقى , ربما تجد اجوبة لسؤالك *.

انقر هنا .

كما سيتم دمج اي موضوع جديد من هذا القبيل داخل هذا الباب والأجابه عليه اذا تيسر من الجميع .

كما نناشد كافة الاعضاء الخييرين ابداء العون في الاجابة والتعاون للصالح العام .

ولكم الشكر والتقدير .


البغدادي


----------



## محمدالقبالي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

انشاء الله نجود بما نملك من معلومات وإجابات على الاسئله المطروحه :78:


----------



## عاطف لافي الرشيدي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على اهتمامك بنا


----------



## remah (15 ديسمبر 2008)

arm robot design


----------



## محمد جزائر (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*طلب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من فضلكم يا اخوان اريد المساعدة في ايجاد هذا الكتاب
*Principes d'imagerie par résonance magnétique de la tête, de la base du crâne et du rachis*


----------



## mohabd28eg (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد من حضراتكم ان تساعدوني في ايجاد عمل لي بالقاهرة
مع العلم انني كنت اعمل بدبي من فترة وجيزة
bme28eg*********** 
وشكرا


----------



## eventful (16 ديسمبر 2008)

يسم الله والحمد لله والصلاه والسلام علي رسول الله كل عام وانتم بخير انا خريج هندسه طبيه اريد منكم المساعده في ايجاد كتاب صيانه الاجهزه الطبيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohabd28eg (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اي الكتب عن اي جهاز تريد بالتحديد
ونحن نمدك بعون الله


----------



## فهد الفهاد (16 ديسمبر 2008)

لو سمحتو اخواني الاعزاء انا عندي مشروع تخرج عن جهاز تحميض الاشعه موديل كوداك M6aواريد منكم المساعده مثلا الاعطال الشائعه في الجهازالدوائر ولكم الشكر


----------



## ابوريماس1989 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يجزاكم الف خير 
انا عندي سؤال 
انا ناوي ادرس الهندسة الطبية في الهند ؟
وش تنصحني
ويا ريت ترد علي على رسائلي الخاصه
تقبل تحياتي
اخوك


----------



## متعب محمد المتعب (17 ديسمبر 2008)

أريد معلومات عن جهاز ال Autoclave جهاز التعقيم بالبخار بالعربي

لمشروع تخرج


----------



## بد444 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ.. المشرف​ 
شكرى محمد نورى ​ 
تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم..​ 
من باب طلب المساعدة.. اريد منك مشكورا..​ 
اي معلومة متعلقة بـ جهاز (Blood Gas Analyze (COMPACT3..​ 
من شرح للبوكات.. وطرق الصيانة.. واي حاجه.. وانت اعلم مني في خفايا هذا الجهاز..​ 



مشكووور مقدمااا..​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

متعب محمد المتعب قال:


> أريد معلومات عن جهاز ال Autoclave جهاز التعقيم بالبخار بالعربي
> 
> لمشروع تخرج



اضغط هنا .

مع التحية.

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بد444 قال:


> الاخ.. المشرف​
> شكرى محمد نورى ​
> تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم..​
> من باب طلب المساعدة.. اريد منك مشكورا..​
> ...



الاخ الكريم .

تحية طيبة .

نرحب في قسم الهندسة الطبية ونتمنى ان تكون صديقا دائما .

من رأيّ المتواضع كان الافضل ان يكون سؤالك موجه لجميع الاعضاء (شامل) وليس محدد , لكي 

يجيب عليه كل من يجد في نفسه الكفاءة والاجابة على عليه , هناك متخصصون وكفاءات علمية

من الاعضاء من هم خبراء ولهم ممارسة اوسع مني .

نتمنى لك اسعد الاوقات .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## rorozoro (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اريد عمل بحث عن interfaring and modifing input ارجو المساعدة ان امكن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (19 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك بكل ماتحمله الكلمة من معاني لشخصك أخي المشرف/ شكري محمد نوري


----------



## mohabd28eg (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
نحن بصدد انشاء شركة صيانة جديدة
فهل من مشورة لاحد الزملاء
في خبرة سابقة في خطوات انشاء شركة 
وشاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم معنا


----------



## طارق العصفوري (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*ارجو المساعدة رجااااااااااااااااااااااااءءءء*

:55::55:ارجوكم يا اخواني احتاج الى مساعدتكم في مشروعي وهو شرح عن ال electrosurgery machine 
مع جزيل الشكر:55::55::80:


----------



## المسلم84 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شوف هالرابط واعطيني رأيك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99687.html

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## أخصائي بصريات (24 ديسمبر 2008)

أحب أن أستفسر عن تكملة الدراسة ..

أنا خريج جامعة الملك سعود كلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية قسم البصريات ( خمس سنوات و نص ) 

و حصلت على بعثة ماجستير في هندسة الأجهزة الطبية ..

هل بالأمكانية تكملت الدراسة في هذا المجال مباشرة مع العلم أني لم أدرس أي مواد تخص الأجهزة الطبية 

و قمت بمراسلة أكثر من أربع جامعات في بريطانيا و أنتظر الرد الأن ..

إذا كان فيه أي نصيحه بهذا الخصوص أو أي جامعة ينصح بها فأتمنى انكم ما تبخلون علي بها ..

أرغب تكملة الدراسة و بأقصر فترة ممكنة ..

و ألف شكر مقدما ،،


----------



## قانعة (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساعدة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ارجو ممن لديه معلومات مختصرة و مفيدة عن جهاز قسطرة القلبية
يعطينا لأنو ماعندي معلومات كافية عن هذا الجهاز و كيفية استخدامه يعني متى لازم يستخدم


----------



## طارق العصفوري (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااا*

الف مشكوورررررررررررررررر اخي العزيز هذا الرابط روعة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 ديسمبر 2008)

تفضلي هذا الرابط مع الشكر .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89156.html

البغدادي


----------



## مهند المهداوي (28 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للقسطرة القلبية فانها تعتبر الحل الاساسي لحالة انسداد الشرايين الناتج من تجمع الدهون المسماة الكولسترول عندها يتم مد انبوب في مقدمته جزء قابل للنفخ يعمل على توسيع الشريان من الداخل مما يؤدي الى فتح الانسداد واعادة جريان الدم الى المناطق التي كان لا يصلها ومن اهمها الشرايين التاجية اي التي تغذي العضلة القلبية.
مع تحياتي


----------



## قانعة (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووور جدا جدا جدا
لا اعرف كيف اعبر عن شكرى الكم غير ان اقول جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## قانعة (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساعدة من اخواني*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ارجو ممن لديه معلومات حول جهاز مختبرىvitek 2 compact ان يعطينا لانو اني بحاجة ماسة اليه


----------



## bmeadil (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك .. وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك .. والى الامام..
ياريت لو فى واحد عندو كتيبات الصيانة والتشغيل لاجهزة الغسيل الدموى ماركات :
1-B Braun
Gambro -2.
والبقية*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 يناير 2009)

قانعة قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ارجو ممن لديه معلومات حول جهاز مختبرىvitek 2 compact ان يعطينا لانو اني بحاجة ماسة اليه



اليكِ هذا الموقع المتخصص .

http://www.biomerieux-diagnostics.com/servlet/srt/bio/clinical-diagnostics/dynPage?open=CNL_CLN_PRD&doc=CNL_PRD_CPL_G_PRD_CLN_64&pubparams.sform=5&lang=en

البغدادي:56:


----------



## المسلم84 (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود أن اسأل عن التجهيزات اللازمة لعيادة الامراض النسائية والحوامل؟
وكذلك أاذا كان هنالك تصاميم لهذه العيادات؟

وشكرا...


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (13 يناير 2009)

ساعدونى ياشباب عايزه موضوع بحث فى اجهزه طبيه يعنى كيف ممكن اختار واى مجال ممكن القى فيه معلومات


----------



## eng..suha (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم انا اريد بحث عن جهاز ecocardiogram الرجاء المساعده وشكرا لكم


----------



## marwakhaled (16 يناير 2009)

لو سمحتو اريد المساعدة في ايجاد اسماء شركات الاجهزة الطبية في السعودية / جدة وشكرا


----------



## Zi! (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم يا شباب انا محتاج معلومات تقنيه عن جهاز mammography


----------



## المسلم84 (17 يناير 2009)

الاخت eng .suha
شوفي هالرابط...
في اكثر من ملف مرفق في الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25218.html

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## المسلم84 (17 يناير 2009)

zi! قال:


> السلام عليكم يا شباب انا محتاج معلومات تقنيه عن جهاز Mammography



شو يعني تقنية...


----------



## Zi! (18 يناير 2009)

المسلم84 قال:


> شو يعني تقنية...




يعني التركيب او مكونات الجهاز


----------



## المسلم84 (19 يناير 2009)

Zi! قال:


> السلام عليكم يا شباب انا محتاج معلومات تقنيه عن جهاز mammography



أخي شوف هالرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110006.html


----------



## دكتور المستقبل (19 يناير 2009)

*ساعدوني أنا جديدة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أنا خريجة هندسة الكترونية و بدي أعمل دكتوراه في الطبية و مختصة بتقنيات القياس و التحليل الطبية ,و أنا لم أبدأ بعد و لا أعرف بشو بدي أقوي حالي في هذ1ا الوقت و شو لازم اقرأ :87: ,لأنني الآن تقريباً عندي وقت فراغ كتير فلو سمحتو انصحوني لأني حاسة أن الوقت عم يروح على الفاضي و شكراً:11:.


----------



## لؤلؤة الشرق 3000 (20 يناير 2009)

مرحبا ماهي اهم الاشياء التي لابد من توفرها في غرف الاشعة السينية ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## g.a.r.a (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عندي طلب وان شاء الله تلبونه 

نموذج طلب اجهزة طبية من الشركة


----------



## narmmar (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اود المساعده في الحصول علي كتالوج جهاز تحميض اشعه x-r كوداك 102 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محسن العلي (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني في ادارة الموقع و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على جهدكم هذا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم.السلام عليكم اخواني متابعي الموقع من زملائي المهندسين الاعزة:
ارجو منكم مساعدتي في الموضوع التالي لمن يستطيع ولكم بالغ الشكر و الاحترام.
لقد سمعت ان هناك برنامجا يستطيع ان يحسب لك كمهندس اجهزة طبية عدد الاجهزة الطبية المطلوبة و عدد الكادر الطبي المطلوب لتشغيل مستشفى او مركز صحي وذلك بان تدخل له المعطيات وهو الاقسام الطبية و مساحتها فيعطيك مباشرة عدد الاجهزة و عدد الكادر الطبي. او تدخل له مثلا اريد تصميم مركز عناية طبية فائقة بعدد اسرة 8 فيعطيك مباشرة عدد الاجهزة المطلوبة و عدد الكادر المطلوب لتشغيله و تخصصاتهم.

ولكم شكري و تقديرياخواني ادارة الموقع و زملائي مهندسي الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## Mellalley (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم .... ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات حول<<<< design a waviness measuring system for human body >>>>


----------



## التقية (30 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أود منكم مساعدتي في معرفة الفرق بين deturiem lamp&tungesten lampوكيف تعملان معا في جهاز photometer.


----------



## bmeadil (31 يناير 2009)

*الفرق بين deuterium lamp&tungsten lamp*

السلام عليكم اخت التقية ... يعمل جهاز الفوتمتر على حسب التصميم بواسطة deuterium lamp&tungsten lampتعمل ال tungsten lamp فى الضوء المرئى اى من 400 الى 700 نانو متر اما ال deuterium lamp فهى تعمل فى الضوء الغير مرئى(الاشعة فوق البنفسجية) من 180 الى 400 نانو ميتر . فمثلا اذا كان الاختبار يحتاج الى 280 نانو ميتر فعند وضع الجهاز فى 280 نانوميتر يبدا الجهاز بتشغيل ال deuterium lamp وتتحرك المراية(وهى مراية تقع مع deuterium lamp&tungsten lamp) لتعكس الضوء الصادر من ال deuterium lamp لتوجيهيه نحو مراية اخري داخلية تقع عليها مسؤلية تحديد الطول الموجى.. عند اختيار 550 نانو ميتر يبدا الجهاز بوقف تشغيل ال deuterium lamp وتشغيل ال tungsten lamp وتتحرك المراية لتعكس ضوء الtungsten lamp وتتحرك المراية الداخلية لتحديد الطول الموجى 550 نانو ميتر.


----------



## TheBrilliantStar (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الأخ المسلم84
بالنسبة لتجهيزات العيادة النسائية
هي كالتالي:

Cabinet, instrument
Stool, foot, 1 step
Specula, double-ended
Specula, vaginal
Instrument set, Gynecological Exam
Cautery, outfit
Foetal heart detector
Lamp, exam, mobile
Sphygmomanometer, mercury
Table, examination, with gynecological facility
Ultrasound unit, gynecological/obstetric


----------



## TheBrilliantStar (31 يناير 2009)

الأخت لؤلؤة الشرق 3000
بالنسبة لأهم تجهيزات غرفة الأشعة السينية فهي:

Apron set, x-ray protective
Camera, identification
Gloves, x-ray protective
Gonadal shield set
Illuminator, x-ray film
Light marker for film
Marker, film
Ovarian shield set
Pads, polyfoam
Radiography unit 
Rail, x-ray protective apron
بالاضافة الى التحجيب ضد الأشعة السينية عن طريق ألواح الرصاص بسماكات محددة تحدد بحسب عوامل مختلفة 
مثل نوع جهاز الأشعة و سماكة الجدران الغرفة و بعد هذه الجدران عن مصدر الأشعة.

وبالاضافة للوحة التحكم التي يستخدم فيها الزجاج المرصص لحماية الفني الذي يشغل الجهاز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 يناير 2009)

الأخ TheBrilliantStar..

شكرا جزيلا على حرصك وتعاونك .

تقبل اجمل المنى والتقدير .


البغدادي


----------



## المسلم84 (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي على هذه المعلومات

يا ريت لو تشرحلنا شي بسيط عن كل وحدة.(بالصور إذا أمكن)





thebrilliantstar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الأخ المسلم84
> بالنسبة لتجهيزات العيادة النسائية
> هي كالتالي:
> ...


----------



## monuer442 (4 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء ارجو الاجابة على سوالى بخصوص جهاز تخطيط القلب نوع 
ECG - company ASPEL 
mr - blue - ver 1.14 
حيث اول تشغيل الجهاز يظهر على الشاشة الاتى:
NEMA PAPIRA
ولا يعمل الجهاز او الازرار او اى شى يعنى مهنج رغم محاولت الاطفاء من البور وارجاع الطاقة ومشكلتى ان لا مانويل للتشغيل او للصيانة ارجو الحل من احد المختصين الاعزاء


----------



## المسلم84 (5 فبراير 2009)

monuer442 قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء ارجو الاجابة على سوالى بخصوص جهاز تخطيط القلب نوع
> ecg - company aspel
> mr - blue - ver 1.14
> حيث اول تشغيل الجهاز يظهر على الشاشة الاتى:
> ...



أخي العزيز 
يبدو لي أن nema papira كلمة مش أنكليزية...

ولكن يبدو المشكلة عندك أما في الطابعة (المصفوفة الحرارية) أو في الورق المستخدم...


----------



## معاذ 27 (5 فبراير 2009)

اريد كاتالوج لجهاز التنفس


----------



## جاكس (6 فبراير 2009)

اريد ان اسالك اخي العزيز عن مواقع تحتوي على مشاريع متعلقة بالهندسة الطبية
اي مثلا من اجل حساب نبضات القلب فاننا نقوم بعمل بيئة الكترونية(دارة الكترونية)و بيئة برمجية(لربط الدارة مع الحاسب مثلا فيجوال بيزيك)
و اكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## المسلم84 (7 فبراير 2009)

أخي العزيز 
هذا موقع يحتوي على تصاميم لدارات مختلفة هــــــــنــــــــا

وبأمكانك إستخدام جوجل للبحث عن ecg circuit

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم..


----------



## المسلم84 (7 فبراير 2009)

معاذ 27 قال:


> اريد كاتالوج لجهاز التنفس



أخي العزيز, الظاهر أنك ما كملت الموضوع للاخر,هناك مرفق موجود 

هـــــنــــا


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## جاكس (7 فبراير 2009)

> المشاركة الاصلية كتبت بواسطة المسلم84
> *أخي العزيز
> هذا موقع يحتوي على تصاميم لدارات مختلفة هــــــــنــــــــا
> 
> ...


مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ليث الموسوي (8 فبراير 2009)

*طلب*

السلام عليكم شباب 
اني ليث مهندس طبي من العراق أمل بتعاون وتبادل العلومات في مجال الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## زهراء الاسدي (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو التفضل بمساعدتي بمشروع تخرج عن جهاز التخدير مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## صفاء عبد الوهاب (9 فبراير 2009)

*التخطيط الكهربائي للعضلة*

تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم..


من باب طلب المساعدة.. اريد منك مشكورا..

اود المساعدة في جانب جهاز EsMG الخاص بتحليل النشاط الكهربائي للعضلة اثناء الحركة نوع (myo trace 400 ) والله ولي التوفيق
انوي الخوض في بحث حول امكانية حساب عدد الوحدات الحركية المشتركة في الانقباض العضلي المتحرك 
شاكرين لكم تعاونكم معنا 
علمأص انني اعاني من ضيق الفترة الزمنية 
يا حبذا لو كان الرد سريعاً
اخوكم 
صفاء العراقي​


----------



## mustik (9 فبراير 2009)

*يسم الله والحمد لله والصلاه والسلام علي رسول الله . انا خريج هندسه طبيه اريد منكم المساعده في ايجاد كتاب صيانه الاجهزه الطبيه َباللغة العربية ولكم جزيل الشكر*

​


----------



## jintel (10 فبراير 2009)

*الدورات التدريبية*

أخواني المهندسين الأفاضل

أرجو إفادتي بقائمة الدورات التدريبية الخاصة بالأجهزة الطبية التي ستقام في دول اوروبا وامريكا وخاصة في أجهزة القلب وأجهزة المختبر 
لو سمحتو افيدوني جزاكم الله خير


----------



## jintel (10 فبراير 2009)

*الدورات التدريبية*

*أخواني المهندسين الأفاضل

أرجو إفادتي بقائمة الدورات التدريبية الخاصة بالأجهزة الطبية التي ستقام في دول اوروبا وامريكا وخاصة في أجهزة القلب وأجهزة المختبر 
لو سمحتو افيدوني جزاكم الله خير*

jintel.ak*************​


----------



## sameh77 (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخوانى الاعزاء هل يمكن مساعدتى فى معرفة هل يمكن التحكم فى الطباعة الخارجية 
وتقليل جحمها 
لجهاز sysmex kx- 21 
ولكم منى الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## modarumman (13 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم
شكرا لك على هذه المكتبه الجميله وجزاك الله خيرا
اخي الكريم ان هذا اروع ما رأيت اشكرك من اعماق قلبي لاني وجدة كتب ومصادر كنت احلم بها شكرا جزيلا وتقبل مني خالص التقدير والاحترام0
الاخ.. المشرف

شكرى محمد نورى 

تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم..

من باب طلب المساعدة.. اريد منك مشكورا..​

انا بحاجه ماسه لهذه الكتب
1-Medical toxicology diagnosis and treatment of human poisoning ,Ellenhorn.Brceloux
2-fundamental of analytical chemisry 8th edition ,crouch as pdf
3-Principle of clinical toxicology,Gossel
4-Handbook of human toxicology,Massaro

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم"الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون اخيه"
ولكم ان شاء الله الثواب الجزيل على الجهود الجباره​
*


----------



## GhostKnight (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
ابحث عن ال Service manual الخاص بجهاز مراقبة المريض ماركة hp موديل viridia


----------



## TEC-BOY (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة في موضوع تخرجي الذي هو حول bistouri electrique او جهاز التشريح الكهربائي وذلك 
بامدادي بالمانيوال ...والتكنكل دوكمن لاي جهاز متوفر عندكم لاني حتي لم اجد اي منها 
شكرا مسبقا


----------



## باسل احمد ابراهيم (18 فبراير 2009)

*استفسار عن جهاز تطهير الادوات*

برجاء اللى عندة طريقة شرح جهازتطهير الادوات ماركة tornado


----------



## باسل احمد ابراهيم (18 فبراير 2009)

برجاء شرح طريقة عمل جهاز رسم القلب بالعربى ضرووووووووووووورى


----------



## dove84 (18 فبراير 2009)

الاخوان الاعزاء حياكم الله على هذا الملتقى العلمي.
يوجد استفسار حول امكانية الحصول على ملفات تعليمية من اجل رسم الفقرات في جسم الانسان وكيفية عمل المحاكات للالياف والعضلات وامكانية حساب مقدار التحميل


----------



## dove84 (18 فبراير 2009)

وشكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى على المساعدة وايضاح الامور العلمية وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## المسلم84 (19 فبراير 2009)

باسل احمد ابراهيم قال:


> برجاء شرح طريقة عمل جهاز رسم القلب بالعربى ضرووووووووووووورى



تفضل أخي الكريم...
في هذا الموضوع المشاركة رقم 18

جهاز تخطيط القلب


----------



## feras nassrallah (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله تعالى و بركاته 
الحقيقه انا طالب هندسه طبيه و احتاج الى مساعده في مشروع تخرجي و هو عن جهاز ال ecg و يدور حول كيفيه اخذ الاشاره منه و تحويلها الى فيديو يمكن مشاهدته عبر الكميوتر و ارساله الى الطبيب المختص في اي مكان عبر ال***** 
المشكله اني لا اعرف كيف يمكن اخذ الاشاره ؟؟؟ 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## diyar5 (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجوا مساعدتي في مشروع لتصميم شاشة العناية القلبية المركزة ccu بواسطة برنامج GUIالموجود فيMATLAB (ارجوا بتزويدي بكتب تخص GUI وكتب تخص وحدة العناية المركزة الهندسية)
ولكم الأجر والثواب


----------



## diyar5 (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجوا مساعدتي في مشروع تصميم شاشة العناية القلبية المركزةccu بواسطة برنامج guiالموجود في matlab
ارجوا تزويدي بكتب عن برمجة gui وكتب عن ccu


----------



## saadali (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء اريد المساعده منكم في ايجاد وظيفه في السعوديه في الونطقه الشرقيه وانا خريج هندسه طبيه لم اجد وظيفه عاطل عن العمل 8 شهور ارجوكم ارجوكم ارجوكم لمساعدتي جزاكم الله الف خير
والارزاق بيد الله اتمنى اعمل في وظيفه ساعدوني يااخوان 
وشكرا


----------



## engmontaha (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو مساعدتي بعمل بحث عن جهاس قياس قوة عدسة العين 
اذا ممكن تكون الملفات بالعربي 
رجاء اذا في معلومات شاملة عن المخطط الصندوقي وآلية العمل والدارة الالكترونية 
واذا في كتالوك


----------



## ليث الاسدي (28 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرجيم 
اخواني اخواتي 
السلام عليكم ...
اطلب مساعده منكم جميعاً 
وهو بحث حول جهاز المطياف الضوئي 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## EthicalZombie (3 مارس 2009)

ارجو المساعدة في eeg اريد ان اعرف كيفية ادخال الاشارات في الماتلاب (اشارات الeeg).
اريد ان استقبل الاشارة و من ثم اقارنها بقيم محفوظة سلفا.
"مشروع تخرج"


----------



## hamzaq (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد المساعدة في ايجاد شركات امريكية مصنعة للمعقمات


----------



## toa1987 (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اني بحاجه الى كل ما يتعلق بأجهزة العنايه المركزه
لان مطلوب مني تقرير عنها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ENG.Alhadi (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
أريد منكم الأجابة على سؤالي فضلا لا أمرا
كم مدة دراسة الهندسة الطبية


----------



## المسلم84 (7 مارس 2009)

eng.alhadi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أريد منكم الأجابة على سؤالي فضلا لا أمرا
> كم مدة دراسة الهندسة الطبية



اخي العزيز في جامعات 5 سنوات و جامعات 4 سنوات...


----------



## bu3mmar (10 مارس 2009)

ممكن اعطائي عناوين مجلات طبية(المتخصصة في مجال الاجهزة طبية ) للاشتراك

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## النجوم اللامعة (13 مارس 2009)

:56:السلام عليكم انا عندي بحث عن وحدات العناية القلبية ارجو مساعدتكم ولكم كامل الشكر وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## الرائد المنتظر (14 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم اولا وهده اول مشاركة لى بالموقع واود ان اشكر كل من له علاقة بهذا الانجاز العلمي العظيم
وسؤالى هو انني سوف اقوم بالاشراف على تركيب كرسى جديد ولكننى لا اعلم المواصفات المطلوبة لتركيب كرسى الاسنان من حيث طريقة توصيل الكهرباء والمياه والتصريف وانا جديد فى هذه المهنة وارجو المساعدة والرد فى اسرع وقت ممكن ومواصفات الارضية*​


----------



## المسلم84 (14 مارس 2009)

الرائد المنتظر قال:


> *السلام عليكم اولا وهده اول مشاركة لى بالموقع واود ان اشكر كل من له علاقة بهذا الانجاز العلمي العظيم
> وسؤالى هو انني سوف اقوم بالاشراف على تركيب كرسى جديد ولكننى لا اعلم المواصفات المطلوبة لتركيب كرسى الاسنان من حيث طريقة توصيل الكهرباء والمياه والتصريف وانا جديد فى هذه المهنة وارجو المساعدة والرد فى اسرع وقت ممكن ومواصفات الارضية*​





شو ف هالرابط أخي...\

العيادات السنية


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم....


----------



## جداوي كوول (16 مارس 2009)

*عاااااااااجل جداً*

السلام عليكم جميعا ...

صبحكم الله بالخيرات ...

انا يا جماعه عندي مشكلة الا وهي اني درست الهندسة 

رغما عني لانو كان طموحي الطب البشري

والان انا اول سنة - اعداي - وبحكم دراستي بمصر

فان التخصص يكون بالسنة الثانية والان انا لا اعلم 

وبكل صدق ميولي تجاه اي قسم 

اطلب منكم يا اغلى اعضاء بان تجيبو على اسالتي 

لاني بجد محتااااار بين 3 تخصصات 

الهندسة المعمارية - الهندسة المدنية - المعدات الطبية

المهم ...

ماهو الانسب لي من بين التخصصات بحكم اقامتي في السعودية << علما باني غير سعودي ؟

وما هو ابسط تخصص من بين هذي التخصصات لاني لا ارغب باطالة مدة دراستي ؟

وما هي مميزات كل تخصص وماهي سلبياته ؟

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواكم اجمعين ...​


----------



## ابو ديانا (16 مارس 2009)

*استفسار*

في البداية اشكر الاخوة القائمين على الموقع


الاخوة الاعزاء
انا لي 3 اشهر ابحث عن تخصص هندسة المعدات الطبية في كوالا لمبور
للأسف ما لقيت
اعتقد ان الاسم اللي ترجمته عن طريق الجوجل خطأ

الرجاء افادتي
1 الاسم العلمي لهندسة المعدات الطبية.
2 افادتي باسماء الجامعات القوية في هذا المجال
3 ارحب بافادة الاخوة المستجدين في دراسة هذا المجال بما ينفع


كل الشكر
في انتظار الرد!!!


----------



## ابو ديانا (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبعد
تحية للجميع زوار اعضاء مدراء
ارغب بدراسة هندسة المعدات الطبية في ماليزيا
الرجاء افادتي في موضوعي
الرجاء كتابة الاسم العلمي للتخصص


----------



## المسلم84 (17 مارس 2009)

ابو ديانا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وبعد
> تحية للجميع زوار اعضاء مدراء
> ارغب بدراسة هندسة المعدات الطبية في ماليزيا
> ...



*Bio-Medical Engineering*

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله....


----------



## ملاك من الاردن (17 مارس 2009)

salam all,
I want a help in BLOOD PRESSURE MEASUREMENT BY OSCILLOMETRIC METHOD
pls I need it ....
thanks all
Malak


----------



## ابو ديانا (17 مارس 2009)

*رد*



جداوي كوول قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا ...​
> 
> صبحكم الله بالخيرات ...​
> انا يا جماعه عندي مشكلة الا وهي اني درست الهندسة ​
> ...


 اخوي جداوي
انا عندي نفس مشكلتك بالظبط
اللهم انو انا لسه ما درست
وميولي للمعدات الطبية
من مواليد السعودية بس ماني سعودي
كيف وضع التخصص من ناحية فرص العمل
اخوك حاليا بكوالا لمبور
اذا عرفت اي شي جديد
اتمنى اعرفه منك
شكرا


----------



## حسن محمد العلي (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم مع الشكر سلفاً 
سؤالي عن طريقة تغذية جهاز الاشعة السينية بالكهرباء ( مكان تركيب المأخذ جداري أم أرضي ) حيث أنني أشرف على مشروع مركز صحي فيه تأسيس تمديدات بدون تركيب الجهاز


----------



## دكتور المستقبل (19 مارس 2009)

*help please*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيدة و على هذا الموقع المتميز
أتمنى أن تقدموا لي مساعدة
أريد أن أعرف معلومات عن تقنيات القياس و التحليل الطبية 
علما بأن دراستي الكترون عام
و أنوي الاختصاص في هذا المجال
معلومات تتضمن الأجهزة المصنفة كتقنيات تحليل و قياس 
و كتب مفيدة حول الموضوع
و كل ما تجدونه مفيد
و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و الامتنان
أتمنى أن تسعفوني بالمساعدة بأسرع و قت ممكن
شكراً للجميع​


----------



## زيد حداد (20 مارس 2009)

أحتاج معلومات عن أعطال الـ mri بسرعة


----------



## المسلم84 (21 مارس 2009)

زيد حداد قال:


> أحتاج معلومات عن أعطال الـ mri بسرعة



أخي الكريم أستعمل خاصية البحث وستجد الكثير...


----------



## دكتور المستقبل (22 مارس 2009)

يا جماعة الخير ساعدوني أنا عم انتظر ردودكم
ليش ماحدا رد على طلبي
أنا أملي فيكم كبير
و أكيد رح أستفيد منكم
سلااام........عم بنتظر


----------



## الق (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوان محتاج مساعدتكم على جهاز dc-shock ولكم فائق شكري واحترامي


----------



## wille (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجو منكم المساعدة في كتابة بحث عن ctالجيل الخامس في اسرع وقت ممكن 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## perin (24 مارس 2009)

لو سمحتو أنا عندي مشروع تخرّج عن جهاز قياس قوة عدسة العين و الفرق بينها وبين جهاز قياس قوة عدسة الزرع فإذا عندكم اي معلومات ارجو المساعدة بسرعة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد الواثق (27 مارس 2009)

يا شباب السلام عليكم ودي مساعدتكم في جهاز الأشعة showa x-RAY
SCHEMATIC DIAGRAM OF ROTATING TUBE


----------



## fofocom4 (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اريد معلومات عن (mechanical contact prosthesis) 
وشرح لفكرة تعامل العضلات مع ذلك الجزء
وجزاكم الله خير
مشروعى the new of prosthesis limb


----------



## velvet rose (1 أبريل 2009)

عن جد فكرة كتيير حلوة مشكور
إذا ممكن في امكانية بتوضيح فكرة خطوط تساوي الكمون


----------



## velvet rose (1 أبريل 2009)

في امكانية عرض فكرة قياس نسبة الشحوم بالجسم عن طريق قياس مقاومة الجسم الكهربائية


----------



## A.LOTFYY (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حالياً أقوم بتنفيذ مشروع مستشفي ، وأريد معرفة كيفية ترصيص غرفة الأشعة وكذلك طريقة التركيب
وكيفية قياس الإشعاع بعد التنفيذ


----------



## anas7 (2 أبريل 2009)

أريد معلومات عن محطات الأوكسجين و النيتروزو الفاكيوم والهواء الطبي المضغوط


----------



## husseinahmed123 (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندى جهاز طرد مركزى (سنترفيوج) سرعته الاصلية 3800 لفة ولكن يوجد فى الجهاز مشكلة انه سرعته تصل فقط الى 2000 لفة ياريت حد يساعدنى فى حل المشكلة


----------



## asso_y (5 أبريل 2009)

*ارجو الرد مشرفين او مهندسين ؟؟؟*

سلام عليكم اني مهندس اجهزة طبية بالمستشفى جديد وعدنا عطلات كثيرة بجهاز ecg وهناك برنامج خاص على برنامج ماتلاب يقولون يربط مكان المريض من اجل فحص الجهاز فاذا اي شخص عند معلومات والبرنامج مع كيفية ربط الجهاز على الحاسبة لا يبخل علينا واكون ممنون منا وارجو الرد من المشرفيين والمهندسين


----------



## au.kh (7 أبريل 2009)

*طلب مساعدة في تقارير عن جهازي ماص المفرزات و المعاوقة السمعية*

جزاكم الله عنّي كل خير سلفاً


----------



## ahmad alshame (8 أبريل 2009)

*رجاء مساعدة*

رجاء أريد معلومات شاملة عن الماضيع التالية جهازالمعاوقة السمعية-جهازماص المفرزات-جهاز الحاضنة ولكم جزيل الشكر:7:


----------



## pola (8 أبريل 2009)

hi ana kont 3ayz astafser 3an radiotherapy deviceand know
comments about the problems facing it the use and maintenance of 
these devices in the actual local environment
thnx alot mokadaman


----------



## ليث الموسوي (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد الservice manual لجهاز السونار نوع سيمينس ان امكن ارجوا الساعدة


----------



## pola (9 أبريل 2009)

hi ana kont 3ayz as2al 3an al radiotherapy we my question is comments about the problems facing the use and maintenance of each of
these devices in the actual local environment


----------



## باسل احمد ابراهيم (10 أبريل 2009)

husseinahmed123 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندى جهاز طرد مركزى (سنترفيوج) سرعته الاصلية 3800 لفة ولكن يوجد فى الجهاز مشكلة انه سرعته تصل فقط الى 2000 لفة ياريت حد يساعدنى فى حل المشكلة


السلام عليكم اولا تاكد من المكثف الموجود بدائرة المحرك
ثانيا تاكد من مفتاح السرعات ربما يكون بة بعض الاتربة او ماكسد
ثالثا قم بتنظيف البوردة جيدا 
رابعا قم بتغير رولمان البلى وشكرا


----------



## أبو ولي (10 أبريل 2009)

*أرجو المساعدة*

يا جماعة أبغى برنامج solidworks 2009 تعب وأنا أدور بالنت وكل ما لقيت رابط ما يفتح أو يقولي error تكفون لأن بمنتصف الترم وما بعد تمرنت على البرنامج​


----------



## pola (11 أبريل 2009)

hi ana begad need al information about radiotherapy coz ana 3andy report haytsalm this week


----------



## مهندس علم المواد (16 أبريل 2009)

الاسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...
زملائي الاعزاء ... ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على نموذج ثلاثي الابعاد لسن بشري من اجل استخدامه في دراسة تحليلية على الحاسوب ... و شكرا جزيلا ...


----------



## هدى هدهد (17 أبريل 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي على ايجاد معلومات وخرائط واي مصادر للقلب الاصطناعي


----------



## مهندس فتحي صالح (18 أبريل 2009)

تحياتي للقائمين علي هذا المنتدي وهذا القسم الرائع وللأمام ان شاء الله 
ثانيا أر جو التكرم بامدادي بأي معلومات عن الحضانات وانواعها المختلفة وياحبذا لوكان ممكن امدادنا بالكتالوجات الخاصة بالdrag'er أو air shield أو service manual الخاصة بهم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مضامعا (18 أبريل 2009)

عندى سؤال مهم جدا وأرجو الاجابة عليه 
هذا الباب هو باب الاسئلة التى تحتاج لاجابة 
هى فين الاسئلة؟


----------



## الحيلة2009 (25 أبريل 2009)

*:11::11::11::11::11::11:


انا اريد انا اقدم بحث عن احد ال biomaterials
تاريخ المادة وخواصها واستعمالاتها في جسم الانسان واشياء كهذه فمن يستطيع مساعدتي 
رجاء انا بحاجة ماسة لموضوع


:11::11::11::11::11::11:*​


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أخى الكريم

هل هناك وسيلة لتنقية الهواء الخارج من مواتير الشفط من رائحة الزيت



نرجوا الافادة


وجزاكم الله خيرا

وعلى حب الله وطاعته نلتقى​


----------



## ايهاب جعفر (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم مطلوب كتيب خاص بسرنجة محاليل ماركة jms للاهمية


----------



## bishto (28 أبريل 2009)

*استفسار خاص بفيزا عمل بشركة بالسعودية*

في شركة في السعودية اسمها مجموعة البركات كانت طالبة مهندسين أجهزة طبية عن طريق مكتب عمالة وأنا قدمت ومضيت العقد وكل الورق خلص بس منتظر الفيزا تخرج من السفارة بقالها حوالي شهر ونص جوا السفارة مستني الفيزا تطلع وكل أسبوع المكتب يقولي في مشاكل في السفارة السعودية الأسبوع الجاي.

استفساري: 

هل في حد عندو فكرة أكيدة ان الفيزا دي ممكن تتأخر اد ايه في السفارة السعودية عشان تطلع؟ ولو رحت القنصلية السعودية ممكن تفيدني بحاجة ؟ 

ياريت المساعدة.

شكرا.


----------



## eng-moath (29 أبريل 2009)

AA
please, any one who work on hospitali want to know 
what problems facing the use and maintenance of lithotripsy
thanks you in advance


----------



## eng-moath (29 أبريل 2009)

another order i know it is 2 much 
i want make suggestions & innovations abou t technology used in lithotripsy


----------



## george soliman (30 أبريل 2009)

اريد الاستفسار عن أنواع أجهزة التنفس الصناعي الخاصة بغرف العناية المركزة الموجودة في مصر


----------



## عبدالعزيز السلطاني (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عيلكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ابي اطلب طلب منكم وإنشألله ماتردوني اللي ابغاه هو موضوع عن صيانة الأجهزة الطبية ابغى اكتب بحث عن صيانة الأجهزة الطبية من يساعدني 
تحياااااااااااااااتي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## هدى هدهد (2 مايو 2009)

ياجماعة الخير لماذا لم يرد علي اي احد على سؤالي الله يرضى عليكم اي معلومة عن القلب الاصطناعي من حيث اي شي تصميم خرائط شرح اي شي ولكم كل الخير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 مايو 2009)

هدى هدهد قال:


> ياجماعة الخير لماذا لم يرد علي اي احد على سؤالي الله يرضى عليكم اي معلومة عن القلب الاصطناعي من حيث اي شي تصميم خرائط شرح اي شي ولكم كل الخير



اخواني الاعزاء اكثر طلبات الاسئلة مكرر واذا لم تكن كذلك ولم يجب عليها فهي في الاصل موجودة

ولقد اكدت لكم قبل طرح اي سؤال يجب البحث عليه بأستخدام خاصية البحث في اعلى كل صفحة بعد كتابة اسم الموضوع الكلمة الدالة .

اما القلب الصناعي انقرِِ هنا .

تقبلوا اجمل التحايا والامنيات.

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 مايو 2009)

هدى هدهد قال:


> ياجماعة الخير لماذا لم يرد علي اي احد على سؤالي الله يرضى عليكم اي معلومة عن القلب الاصطناعي من حيث اي شي تصميم خرائط شرح اي شي ولكم كل الخير



اخواني الاعزاء اكثر طلبات الاسئلة مكرر واذا لم تكن كذلك ولم يجب عليها فهي في الاصل موجودة

ولقد اكدت لكم قبل طرح اي سؤال يجب البحث عليه بأستخدام خاصية البحث في اعلى كل صفحة بعد كتابة اسم الموضوع الكلمة الدالة .

اما القلب الصناعي انقرِِ هنا .

تقبلوا اجمل التحايا والامنيات.

البغدادي


----------



## Ind. Engineer (4 مايو 2009)

*طلب مساعدة...*

مرحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا !!

كما يعرف الجميع ان الادوات الطبية من اهم الادوات التي يجب الحفاظ عليها والتاكد من سلامة عملها، لذلك وبعد البحث عن اكثر المشاكل التي تواجهها المؤسسات الصحية خاصة المستشفيات وجد ان مشكلة صيانة الاجهزة الطبية هي اكثر ما تعاني منها ،وقد يعود ذلك لاسباب كثيرة ..
لذلك اود ان استفسر عن المشاكل التي تواجهها المؤسسات الصحية في صيانة المستلزمات والادوات الطبية..وما هي خطوات الصيانة التي يجب ان تتبعها ..بمعنى ما هي الخطة التي تتبعها الموسسة الصحية الناجحة في الصيانة..

ولكم جزيل الشكر ...​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 مايو 2009)

خطوات الصيانة العامة وتشمل جميع المنشأت.

انقر هنا .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 مايو 2009)

خطوات الصيانة العامة وتشمل جميع المنشأت.

انقر هنا .

البغدادي


----------



## اسراء سيد (5 مايو 2009)

*سؤال عاجل*

ما هى الاسئلة المتوقعة فى امتحان وظيفة مهندس صيانة اجهزة طبية , عاجل جداجداجدا


----------



## عبير** (7 مايو 2009)

*طلب مساعدة عاجلة*

:77:مرحبا الي فيه يساعدني بدي فيديو يبين العملية التصنيعية لميزان الحرارة الزجاجي الي فيه زئبق بس بسرعة وشكرا


----------



## عاشق الألماس (7 مايو 2009)

ارجو بتزويدي بملف عن شبكة الغازات الطبية خلال 24 ساعة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## BME.Mostafa (7 مايو 2009)

i want steps to purchasing any device and scraping it,plz help me


----------



## awaili75 (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله. إخواني أنا في حاجة ماسة لمساعدتكم..إني أبحث عن أمثلة توضح كتابة M.files لأستخدامها مع s-function في ال simulink لتصميم PI controller وهدا التصميم يعتمد على طريقة Astrom relay method .
فمن لديه أي ملفات سواء كانت PDF أو m.file أو simulink files بخصوص هدا الموضوع فإنها ستساعدني كثيرا في إتمام بحثي في الوقت المحدد له. 
وجزاكم الله خيرا إخواني..


----------



## وتر الحزن (10 مايو 2009)

أرجوو منكم المساعده مطلوب مني بحث عن جهاز washer disinfector وبحثت في النت ماحصلت معلومات كافيه فأرجو من له خبره في هذا المجال لا يبخل عن اخيه المسلم..
ولكم الشكر


----------



## المسلم84 (10 مايو 2009)

وتر الحزن قال:


> أرجوو منكم المساعده مطلوب مني بحث عن جهاز washer disinfector وبحثت في النت ماحصلت معلومات كافيه فأرجو من له خبره في هذا المجال لا يبخل عن اخيه المسلم..
> ولكم الشكر



إضغط هــــــنــــــا

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## TEC-BOY (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اج المساعة يااخواني 
لدي بعض الدارات الغير واضحة وهذه الدارات هامة جدا لمذكرة التخرج ....ارجوكم المساعدة ولو باعطائي برنامج لاعادة الرسم ....ولو اي احد عنه خبرة في الموضو ارجوه ان يساعدني ...لان الطلب عاجل جدا ....وسازوده بالصور الخاصة بالدارات ...جازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## b.s.h_11 (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ...

انا كان عندي سوال و طلب ...

سوالي بيقول اش هيا الكتب الي ممكن تفيدني بمعرفت الخواص الفيزيائيه للاجهزه الطبيه و بعض الاجهزه الي عملها يتم بطريقه فيزيائيه ...

و طلبي انو لو في امكانيه انو احصل رابط لبحث عن الاجهزه الطبيه الي تعمل بخصايص فيزيائيه ...


----------



## م.عبداللة الزعول (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أريد أن أسأل سؤال :

أنا الأن طالب هندسه طبيية في جامعة العلوم و التكنلوجيا 

هل تنصحونني بتغير تخصصي الى هندسة ميكانيك 

وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2009)

م.عبداللة الزعول قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أريد أن أسأل سؤال :
> 
> ...



اذا سألتني انا سأقول لك الهندسة الميكانيكية .

اما غيري الله اعلم .

تمنياتنا لك التوفيق:20:

البغدادي


----------



## ريمون سليمان (17 مايو 2009)

*مركز اشعة عادية*

*عايز اعرف المطلوب لتجهيز مركز اشعة من كاسيتات وافلام واحماض باسعارها .

لانى بأذن اللة سوف افتح مركز اشعة عادية

thank you for answer*​


----------



## ديما العمر (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالبة هنسة طبية وحيوية في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا في الاردن اريد ان اعرف المزيد من المعلومات عن التخصص وما مدى الطلب عليه في الاردن وشكرا


----------



## majdiii (19 مايو 2009)

i need information about :Torémifène ; Métabolite ; Chromatographie


----------



## mmukh (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أنا في أشد الحوجة ل ekom aircompressor DK50 DM service manual
الرجاء إفادتي في اسرع وقت ممكن
وجزاكم الله عني ألف خير


----------



## moslimmaa2000 (20 مايو 2009)

أرجوكم أحتاج المساعدة فورا 
أعمل مشروع على الماتلاب ,احتاج 
Implementation for function of imnoise for 
Guassian- salt and paper- speckle

اميلي : [email protected]


----------



## محمود حسين1 (20 مايو 2009)

أريد معرفة أسعار جهاز قياس غازات الدم موديل abl 710 من أنتاج شركة radiometer بالمملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## مصعب جبران (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد عمل بحث عن فكر عمل جهاز اشعة جاما الفيزيائية ممكن لو سمحتم تساعدوني وشكرررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## مصعب جبران (25 مايو 2009)

ممكن تساعدوني في عمل بحث عن الميكروسكوب او جهاز اشعة جاما (فكرة عملهم الفيزيائية) وتوضيح ارتباط الاجهزه بالمبادئ الفيزيائية مهم ضروري هذا الاسبوع وشكرااا


----------



## DonClock (27 مايو 2009)

*معلومات عن الهندسة الطبية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالمسرات ,,,,,,,,,,

انا طالب في الثانوية العامة لدي رغبة في مواصلة الدراسات العليا في تخصص الهندسة الطبية ...ومحتار في هذا التخصص لندرة المعلومات المتوافرة عنه , وأود معرفة الفرق بين الهندسة الطبية وهندسة المعدات الطبية تحديدا .
كما ارغب في معرفة الجامعات أو الكليات العربية والأجنبية التي تقدم هذا التخصص خاصة وأن هناك فرصة أمامي للإبتعاث ..
وتساؤولي الأخير هو ماهية الوظائف التي يمكن شغرها بعد التخرج من هذا التخصص .
ياليت تفيدوني يا اخواني وتنصحوني ,,,,,,اكون شاكر لكم ....

أخوكم / سلطان ساعاتي 
جدة - السعودية


----------



## المسلم84 (28 مايو 2009)

donclock قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالمسرات ,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> انا طالب في الثانوية العامة لدي رغبة في مواصلة الدراسات العليا في تخصص الهندسة الطبية ...ومحتار في هذا التخصص لندرة المعلومات المتوافرة عنه , وأود معرفة الفرق بين الهندسة الطبية وهندسة المعدات الطبية تحديدا .
> ...




اخي العزيز 
بالنسبة للفرق فلا يوجد هنالك فرق مجرد تسميات مختلفة 
بالنسبة للجامعات 
في جامعة دمشق في سوريا وكذلك يوجد في معظم الدول العربية بس للاسف ما بعرف الاسماء لتلك الجامعات ( إن شاء الله بيفيدوك الاخوة في المنتدى)

وبالنسبة للوظائف قبل التخصص بتكون مهندس صيانة أجهزة طبية
أما بعد التخصص فتكون الوظيفة حسب التخصص..

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله....


----------



## مهندس جابر محمد (5 يونيو 2009)

الى جميع السادة الافاضل محتاج كتاب عن الاجزة الخاصة بلتنفس الصناعى > دريجر<


----------



## التقية (6 يونيو 2009)

bmeadil قال:


> السلام عليكم اخت التقية ... يعمل جهاز الفوتمتر على حسب التصميم بواسطة deuterium lamp&tungsten lampتعمل ال tungsten lamp فى الضوء المرئى اى من 400 الى 700 نانو متر اما ال deuterium lamp فهى تعمل فى الضوء الغير مرئى(الاشعة فوق البنفسجية) من 180 الى 400 نانو ميتر . فمثلا اذا كان الاختبار يحتاج الى 280 نانو ميتر فعند وضع الجهاز فى 280 نانوميتر يبدا الجهاز بتشغيل ال deuterium lamp وتتحرك المراية(وهى مراية تقع مع deuterium lamp&tungsten lamp) لتعكس الضوء الصادر من ال deuterium lamp لتوجيهيه نحو مراية اخري داخلية تقع عليها مسؤلية تحديد الطول الموجى.. عند اختيار 550 نانو ميتر يبدا الجهاز بوقف تشغيل ال deuterium lamp وتشغيل ال tungsten lamp وتتحرك المراية لتعكس ضوء الtungsten lamp وتتحرك المراية الداخلية لتحديد الطول الموجى 550 نانو ميتر.


 شكرا و لو أنها متأخرة 5 أشهر,بارك الله فيك.:56:


----------



## علاء العوكلي (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أنا طالب من ليبيا 
أريد دراسة الهندسة الطبية لانها غير موجودة في ليبيا واريد معرفة كم تكلفة الدراسة في الدول الخارجية
أنا اسف على الازعاج ولكن أريد الرد سريعا


----------



## eng . bshar (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا يا اخواني انا بشار عضو جديد 
اريد المساعدة بكتيب صيانة كلا من :
1- جهاز كيميا الدم .
2- جهاز غازات الدم .
الرجاء منكم الرد في اقرب وقت وشكرا جزيلا للجميع.
:55:


----------



## ASF (14 يونيو 2009)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> انشاء الله نجود بما نملك من معلومات وإجابات على الاسئله المطروحه :78:


أرجو تصحيح كلمة "إنشاء الله" لتصبح "إن شاء الله"


----------



## ham-500 (14 يونيو 2009)

ممكن اجد كتيبات بالعربي عن الاشراف على صيانه الاجهزه الطيبيه


----------



## mohamednady (16 يونيو 2009)

ارجوا المساعدة فى عمل دراسة جدوى مصنع مستحضرات تجميل (كريمات ) من حيث انواع الآت والمعدات ومدى توفرها فى السوق المصرى والسعر ان امكن ارجوا من لديه الخبرة آلا يبخل على بالمعلومات


----------



## حسن ساهي (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى ارجو افادتي باي معلومات عن جهاز تفتيت الحصى electromagnatic shock wave 
وما هو الفرق بينه وبين جهازextracoporeal shockwave lithotripter


----------



## engmoly (24 يونيو 2009)

*مساااعدة*

لو سمحتم يا جماعة 
ممكن حد ينزل ال
service manual 
بتاع ال
CATH LAB
ضروررررررررررررررررىىىىى
وشكرا علي مشاركتكم
:87::87:


----------



## م.أحمد الأسدي (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ... أخوكم مشترك جديد في المنتدى وأرجو المساعدة بايجاد مقاطع فيديو لفحص المريض بجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي (تحضير المريض للفحص وأثناء الفحص) وأكون ممتننا أخوكم م.أحمد الأسدي.


----------



## HABAWY (25 يونيو 2009)

انا طالبةهندسةاجهزةالطبية ساعدوني في ايجاد مشروع تخرج


----------



## zeezee (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
اريد من حضراتكم معلومات عن
inspection sheet of CR radiology device
وبعد اذن حضراتكم اريد الرد سريع جدا للضروره


----------



## لقمان يوسق (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو أن تساعدوني في ارسال ( نبذة تاريخية + مكونات + معلومات عامة) عن أجهزة التنفس الصناعي
مع شكري و تقديري


----------



## zeezee (26 يونيو 2009)

يا جماعه لو سمحتو ليه مفيش حد رد علي طلبي
بعد ازنكو انا محتجاه بالكتير النهارده ضروري جدا


----------



## مها موسى (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا كان عندى طلب ممكن ولا......؟؟

i want inspection sheet of chromatography system

or

just a form of an inspection sheet of any medical device

i'm waiting....

thanks in advance..

السلام عليكم
​


----------



## Nawari (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,انا خريجة ثانوية عامه ,, أفكر ادرس هندسة طبية في أمريكا أو بريطانيا ,, وين تنصحوني ؟وهل الدراسة صعبة أم سهله ؟ وكم مدة دراسة هذا التخصص ؟وبالنسبه للفرص الوظيفية متوفره او لا ؟؟تحياتي لكم \ أختكم \ نور


----------



## waleed_w91d (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

ريد تدلوني ياشباب علئ كتاب شامل وعام وارجو ان يكون بالغه العربيه عن الهندسه الطبيه فانا مبتدا توي على بداية الطريق


----------



## manseng (27 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحتم حد يساعدنى 

انا طالب فى اعدادى هندسة المنصورة واريد الدراسة فى قسم الهندسة الطبية 

فيا ريت حد يفيدنى 
ويخبرنى عم فرص العمل في القسم ده وايه الشروط فى المهندس الناجح 

يا ريت الافدة ويا ريت اى مهندس يكون شغال فى المجال ده يكلمنى على الميل بتاعى 
[email protected]

مستنى رد حضراتكم عليا


----------



## عدنان عازم (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
ارجومن الجميع المساعدة والمشورة في موضوع متكرر وهو اي التخصصات الهندسية افضل هندسة حاسوب ام هندسةطبية علما ان ابنتي تدرس الحاسوب انهت سنة اولى وهي مترددة في ان تحول الى هندسة طبية
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اياد نصار (29 يونيو 2009)

*ما هي محتويات مختبر الطب النفسي بشكل عام*

هل يعرف احدكم ما هي محتويات مختبر الطب النفسي بشكل عام

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد العصا (4 يوليو 2009)

الأخ شكري محمد نوري والاخوان المهندسين واجهتني مشكلة في ماكنة أسنان من نوع كاستاليني والمشكلة هي أن الكرسي لا يتحرك على الاطلاق ولكن يصدر صوت عند الضغط على كبسة رفع الكرسي او أي حركة اريدها فحصت جميع الاحتمالات الممكنة ولكني لم أتوصل لحل و قدأخبرني الدكتور أن هناك شورت كهربائي حدث أدى الى اذابة الملفات الخاصة بـ selenoid وقد قمت بتغييرها ولكن دون نتيجة فأفيدونا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اسال عن كل الكورسات التى احتاجها لتطوير نفسى فى هذا المجال..
او كل الحاجات التى احتاج اتدرب فيها..
مثلا
_ microcontrller..
_...........................
_...............................
الخ...


----------



## Nawari (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لو سمحتوا أخواني أصحاب الموضوع الكرام ,, أتمنى من أحدكم الرد على استفساراتي لأن كل يوم أدخل ولا ألقى جواب ..

شاكره تعاونكم


----------



## محمد العصا (6 يوليو 2009)

الأخ شكري محمد نوري والاخوان المهندسين واجهتني مشكلة في ماكنة أسنان من نوع كاستاليني والمشكلة هي أن الكرسي لا يتحرك على الاطلاق ولكن يصدر صوت عند الضغط على كبسة رفع الكرسي او أي حركة اريدها فحصت جميع الاحتمالات الممكنة ولكني لم أتوصل لحل و قدأخبرني الدكتور أن هناك شورت كهربائي حدث أدى الى اذابة الملفات الخاصة بـ selenoid وقد قمت بتغييرها ولكن دون نتيجة فأفيدونا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد العصا (6 يوليو 2009)

يا اخوان أنا في صدد فتح شركة للأجهزة الطبية بيع وصيانة فيا ريت الي عنده خبرة في هذا المجال يفيدني كيف أبدأ وكيف نسوق وهل مثل هذه الشركات مجدية أم لا أرجو من الجميع المشاركة


----------



## eng-sa6ofe (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا طالب في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز وتوي متخصص بهذا المجال(الهندسة الحيوية الطبية)
هل لها متسقبل للمتخرجين من هذا التخصص؟ ...هل رواتبها مغريه؟....أريد معلومات كامله عن هذا التخصص 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## م.الجابري (8 يوليو 2009)

اتمنى تساعدوني في جهاز centerfuig
الانواع, التصميم ,مبدا العمل , الصيانة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mid000soft (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اولا انا عضو جديد هنا فى هذا المنتدى العظيم اتمنى تقبلوتى بينكم 

مشكلتى انى خريج معهد فنى صحى قسم صيانة اجهزة طبية طبية والان ادرس بجامعة خاصة كلية الهندسة ولاكنى محتار اكل قسم الكترونيات ولا ادخل قسم تانى حيث ان هنا بمصر مستقبلة ليس بالجيد وفى شغلة لا يكون المهندس هو التوب فى شغلة حيث يكون تحت الدكتور فى العمل 

فارجو منكم ان تحببونى فية اذا كان مستقبلة كويس ولاكن بالواقعى لانى حابب هذا القسم واود الابداع فية 

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يوليو 2009)

م.الجابري قال:


> اتمنى تساعدوني في جهاز centerfuig
> الانواع, التصميم ,مبدا العمل , الصيانة
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



تفضل هذا الرابط .

اضغط هنا .


البغدادي


----------



## هاشم عبدالله أحمد (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا طالب أجهزه طبيه مستوى رابع ادرس في جامعة العلوم اليمن 
أريد عمل بحث عن ال monitor المستخدم في غرفة العنايهICU
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_kilo (12 يوليو 2009)

اريد عمل مشروع عن baby safty walker لكن لا اجد اي معلومات في نت


----------



## heshamalex (12 يوليو 2009)

بالنسبة للاخ متعب احب اضيف معلومة تبسيطية عن الاوتوكلاف او معنى كلمة تعقيم بالبخار ( التعقيم بالبخار نقدر نقول انه عبارة عن معادلة تتكون من ثلاث عناصر وهما الحرارة والضغط والزمن ) ويتم تنفيذهم بالشكل الاتى 
نقوم بالتسخين داخل اناء مغلق وتبعا لهذا يتكون البخار ويحث الضغط عندئذ يتم تثبيت هذان العاملان لمدة زمنية معينة حسب نوع الاشياء المراد تعقيمها وهكذا يكون التعقيم بمنتهى البساطة انا عارف انى مش بضيف جديد بس حبيت ابسط عليك الموضوع قدر الامكان اخوكم هشام من مصر تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## هاشم عبدالله أحمد (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أريد معلومات عن المونيتر المستخدم في العناية المركزة أن أمكن.


----------



## ام حموودى (16 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم اتخوف من مكينات التخدير اتمنى ان اجد شرحا مفصلا عن اجزائها وطرق صيانتها*​


----------



## م قتيبه (19 يوليو 2009)

ممكن اذا سمحتم 
الموضوع ضروري جدا بالنسبه لي
اريد شرح وافي لجهازeegبالعربي وبالصور اذا امكن
وشكرا


----------



## ahmet (23 يوليو 2009)

اود ان اسئلك عن جهاز arion wavelight ليزري جلدية يعطيني عطل ايرور 8 ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ahmet (24 يوليو 2009)

فين الخبراء يلي بدون يردو عن الاسئلة


----------



## hisham666 (25 يوليو 2009)

ارجوكم المساعدة في كيفية فحص تيوب الاشعة 
وشكرا


----------



## zeroo (28 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحتم من الساده المهندسين الموجودين والفنيين
انا لسه مبتديء ومطلوب مني اجراء تعديل في جهاز المصدر الضوئي لجهاز المناظير 
ليصبح وزنه خفيف مقارنه بالمحول الموجود بداخله
ولذلك انا اطلب دائره الكترونيه ليتم وضعها مكان المحول داخل المصدر
ويكون لها خرج24v\280w
برجاء الاهتمام والرد في اسرع وقت ممكن
وشكرا..........


----------



## Blue Ember (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم سؤالي عن ماهو ال ambulatory وماهو وظائفه


----------



## beloo_alx (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم وحمه الله
اريد من حضراتكم شرح مفصل لل flipflop وانواعه وكيفيه استخدامه
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس عرفان (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ..... ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد كتاب يشرح عملية صيانة جهاز التعقيم في صالة العمليات المسمى بالاوتوكليف . ارجو مساعدتي بايجادي لكتاب او اي معلومات تفيدني في هذا الموضوع ......


----------



## mid000soft (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى 
افيدونى جزيتم خيرا انا ادرس الان هندسة بعد الانتهاء من دراسة المعهد الصحى هنا بمصر قسم صيانة الاجهزة الطبية وانا الان فنى اجهزة طبية فهل تاهلنى دراسة الالكترونيات كقسم الكترونيات بان الم بكل معلومات الاجهزة الطبية ام اننى يجب على ان احول لجامعة اخرى كالشروق او مصر للعلوم لادرس بها هذا القسم خصيصا 
وش تنصحونى جزيتم خيرا
حيث اتمكن من ان اسوى بها فى عملى بعد التخرج ان شاء الله 
وانهى افضل الجامعات الخاصة لدراسة هذا المجال


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكممن يعرف موقع مجاني لاستخراج قاعدة بيانات لصور شائح الدم مفصولة بتقنية الطرد المركزي


----------



## mostafae (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اني طالب مرحلة رابعة قسم اجهزة طبية اريد خريطة جهاز (eeg)


----------



## تيسير ابراهيم (13 أغسطس 2009)

اخواني أريد المساعده في ايجاد موضوع لبحث ماجستير وشكرا


----------



## moath.ababnh (17 أغسطس 2009)

مرحبا أنا طالب هندسة طبيه في الاردن حابب أعرف اذا في شركات أو مستشفيات في الاردن تدرب طلاب هندسة طبية (للستفادة والخبرة ليس تدريب جامعي)؟
وشركات تعطي دورات في مجال الصيانة والمبيعات؟


----------



## saaood (17 أغسطس 2009)

ارجوكم ساعدونى انا خريج جديد وعايز احط ايدى على اول الطريق وياريت لو حد يعرف عناوين الشركات فى مصر او الاسكندرية ارجوكم ينور طريقى ولة جزيل الشكر


----------



## جوهرة الايمان (18 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

:84:​_أناعضوة جديدة من مصر أحب أن تساعدونى بالمزيد من المعلومات عن هذا القسم لأنى فى اعدادى هندسة بجامعة القاهرة_
_يعنى نبذة بسيطة عن الدراسة بشكل عام وعن العمل كيف يكون اذا سمحتوا._​


----------



## biomed_01 (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيكم اخواني على مد يد العون لمن طلبها انه لشيء عظيم فعلا ترابطكم مع بعضكم كيد واحدة و ما هو بالغريب هذا علينا كعرب هذا ما لاحظته في المنتدى الممتاز و انا عضو جديد بينكم ارجو ان القى مساعدة منكم احبائي في الله
انا طالب في الهندسة الطبية ادرس باكرانيا احترت اين انجز دورات التدريب الصيفية نصحوني بفرنسا لكن التاشيرة للطلب ليست بالسهلة ارجو ان تنصحوني علما و ان والدي يعمل بفرنسا و لا مانع ان تكون الدورة غير مجانية فهل من عنوان لي فيما طلبت لقد فاتتني هذه العطلة الصيفية لعدم توفقي في الراي فساعدوني لاتمكن من ادراك الامر الصائفة القادمة 
و جزاكم الله كل الغير و ارجو ان اكون عضوا فعالا بما اقدر في المنتدى الرائع ـــ ختاما مبارك عليكم قدوم شهر رمضان المباركـ ــــ​


----------



## zeroo (23 أغسطس 2009)

فين الموجودين للرد علي الاسئله في هذا القسم انا كنت طالب استفسار في المشاركه رقم 194
وما احد افادني بشئ ارجو المساعده او حتي الرد...........


----------



## Syaho (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا طالب هندسة طبية لكن أكره ( لا أحب ) فيها الالكترونيات و الكهربائيات فهل عندكم فكرة عن تخصصات-اختصاصات- فيها لا تعتمد على تلك الأمور أو يكون اعتمادها عليها قليلا جدا أرجو الرد بسرعة و أرجو الاستطراد في الردود كي أستفيد أكثر و شكرا 
ملاحظة : أنا أحب العلوم و دراسة الجسم البشري . أقصد هل هناك اختصاص يعتمد على ذلك .


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (30 أغسطس 2009)

الله لا يجزاكم الا كل خير


----------



## الآغا ياسر (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا أخ محمد إضافة إلى أني أريد أن تشير علي بمشروع حيث وأنا في سنة التخرج


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (8 سبتمبر 2009)

انصح الاخوة الدارسين بدراسة اجهزة الطبقي المحوري متعدد المقاطع لما لها من تطبيقات عملية واسعة


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (8 سبتمبر 2009)

انصح بدراسة التنظير الضوئي في العمليات لما لها من ابعاد لدي اقوم بجراحة العمود الفقري بالتنظير ديسك او تثبيت فقرات فقد لاقت بعدا رائعا


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (8 سبتمبر 2009)

انصح بدراسة تصنيع المفاصل الصنعية والفقرات الصناعية والصفائح وايجاد خلطات معدنية تتناسب مع جسم الانسان وتكون مقاومة للكسر فهذا اختصاصكم ايها المهندسون


----------



## محمد الخابوري (9 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوان ارجو المساعدة انا طالب مرحلة اخيرة هندسة طبية اريد مشروع تخرج اي مشروع الي عنده يساعدني اي مشروع لا على التععيين


----------



## kamaladwan (10 سبتمبر 2009)

اود تسليح خزان مياه ساخنة 10*20*3 تحتوي هذه المياه على الكبريتات


----------



## mohamed elbially (11 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم يا بشمهندسين انا لسه كاتب الرغبات و اخترت قسم الطبية فياريت حد يساعدنى و يقولى فوائد القسم و هل هو صحيح ممتع زى ما انا متخيل و هل فرص العمل موجودة فى مصر و لا فى الخارج فقط كما يزعم
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## heggo90 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو منكم المساعدة اريد معلومات tele medican


----------



## حيدر بارح (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم............
عندي جهاز humidifiers نوع 990 سي المجهز مع سيرفو فنتليتر والمشكلة هي خروج انذار من air way tem lo مع العلم تابعت كل تعليمات الكتاب المرفق مع الجهاز ولم ينجح.....................
ارجو الاجابة جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ايمان الفصيح (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أنا لسه حبدأ الدراسه ف كليه هندسه جامعه عين شمس ان شاء الله . ممكن أعرف ازاى استعد للدراسه وهل اراجع على منهج الفيزياء اللى درسته ف 3 ثانوى ولا مع بدايه الدراسه اذاكر حسب اللى بدرسه . ارجوا الرد للاطمئنان . وشكرا جزيلا .


----------



## نبهان اعبية (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*بخصوص ecg*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

سؤال لأهل الإختصاص بخصوص جهاز ECG ؟؟؟؟؟

يعمل جهاز ECG ضمن range محدد من الترددات وهو مختلف من جهاز لآخر 

وتتراوح ما بين (0,1 - 100) هيرتز أو (0,05- 150) هيرتز 

السؤال هو على ماذا يعتمد مصممو الجهاز في اختيار هذا المدى من الترددات ؟؟؟؟؟

وبارك الله فيكم جميعا ​


----------



## أبو المؤمن (7 أكتوبر 2009)

نبهان اعبية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> سؤال لأهل الإختصاص بخصوص جهاز ecg ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



نفسي أعرف الجواب ​


----------



## سارة الشالجي (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم من فضلكم اريد تقرير عن انواع Biomedical Electrode في الاجهزة الطبية رجاءا


----------



## suhip (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله من فضلكم اوريد تقرير عن جهاز (gamma cammera)فى الاجهزة الطبية و شكرا


----------



## عمر زكريا (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليك ورحمة الله 
ارجوا منكم يااخوان المساعدة في كتابة تقرير في جهاز (gamma camera)


----------



## مهندسة عراقية 85 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد تعلم كيفية اجراء دراسة جدوى اقتصادية لمشروع انشاء رصيف بحري


----------



## غانم شمس الدين (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي في طلب مراجع وكتب عن جهاز قياس الفعالية الدماغية eegبالعربي لانة محتاج ليه شديد في مشروع تخرج.


----------



## ايمن النادي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا أريد أن اسأل أهل الهندسه الطبية عن جهاز التخطيط الكهربائي للدماغ والعضلات فيما يخص هذا الموضوع هل تفيدوني في أنواع الsensor المتخدمة في هذا الجهاز وكذلك مهعو أصغر حجم للجهاز واريد أن أسأل هل ممكن


----------



## عراقيون (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اين أجد كتاب او ي حد يساعدني بايجاد قسم تركيب الاطراف الصناعية لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة


----------



## eng.ahmedo (22 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
لو سمحتوا يا اخواني واخواتي محتاج مشورتكم عن مشروع للتخرج تكون فكرته عن الكنترول في احد الاجهزة الطبية وشكرا ,,,


----------



## manal22 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا بحاجة معلومات عن technicak writing بشكل عام ماهو
وأرجوا من عندة معلومات عن هذا الموضوع لايبخل على لاني احتاجة كثيرا وباسرع وقت
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## engineer_walaa (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج للمساعدة 
انا ابحث عن :
high frequency genrator invertor for x-ray
لو سمحتو يا جماعة المساعدة


----------



## engineer_walaa (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج للمساعدة 
انا ابحث عن :
high frequency genrator invertor for x-ray
لو سمحتو يا جماعة المساعدة


----------



## vic23 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى و اخواتى المهندسين
شكراا للمهندس شكري محمد نوري على اشرافه على هذا الباب الهام جداا الا اننى اجد انه لا يرد على اى من استفسارات الاخوة منذ مدة طويلة و اقترح اما الاهتمام بطلبات المهندسين و الرد على استفساراتهم او اغلاق هذا الباب لانى اجد ان المشرفين لا يعطونه ااهتمام الكافى و اعتقد ان اكثر من عضو يتفق معى فى هذه الرؤية و شكراااا


----------



## eori911 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*برنامج powershape*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اتمنى من الله حد يساعدنى فى المشكله دى 
انا بشغل power shape 6060 وبعد السيت اب بيفتح عادى ولما ارسم اى حاجه مهما كانت واضغط على escape واحاول اعدل فيها الاقى البرنامج مش شايف اللى انا رسمته اصلا يعنى ارسم خط مثلا ولما احاول اغير فى طوله او اتجاهه البرنامج مش حاسس بيه انه اترسم خالص مع انه ظاهر قدامى بس لونه اسود ومش منور اصفر علشان يتعدل فيه ولو حاولت افتح اى رسمه عملتها على جهاز تانى تفتح عادى بس برده مش عايز يعدل فيه حاجه 
انا غيرت النسخه وغيرت البرنامج وعملت scan على الجهاز كله قبل النسخه وبعدها ونفس المشكله بس انا لاحظت ان المشكله دى عندى كمان فى جهاز الشغل الجديد علما بأن الجهازين نفس المكونات تقريبا نوع البورده والبروسيسور amd وكارت الشاشه ati فى جهازى وجهاز الشغل ونفسى اعرف المشكله دى حلها ايه 
ارجو الافاده ولكم الاجر عند الله*​


----------



## reema.29 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندسة طبية سنة تالته وبحاِجة لشرح بعض المواضيع في الالكترونيات
شكرا


----------



## انس ابراهيم (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لو في احد يقدر يساعدني في نماذج تقرير صيانة للأجهزة الطبية 
وشكرا


----------



## سارة الشالجي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي في بحث عن اي نوع من انواع الالكترودات المستخدمة في الاجهزة الطبية مع تصاميمها والدوائر الكهربائية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## shazali30 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته أعضاء الملتقى الموقرين، الشكر كل الشكر على هذه اللفتة البارعة (الاستفسارات وطلب المساعدة)...
أرجو إفادتي عن موضوع
digital image processing save and compression (ct-scan, x-ray ...) images
وكلي أمل في ردكم الكريم وشكرا


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعضاء والمشرفين لدي جهاز اشعه يعمل على 36 بطاريه قيمة البطاريه 18 فولت اريد ان استعيض عنها بدائره كهربائيه خرجها 420 فولت ولكم مني كل الود


----------



## eng.noorhan (5 نوفمبر 2009)

كان الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه
انا ببحث عن المواصفات العالمية لوحدة المبتسرين والاجهزة المستخدمة فيها


----------



## عقيل المالكي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على كتاب في صيانة و تشغيل ناظور الاحليل و المثانة من شركة lut و لكم الشكر و التقدير


----------



## طموح بس مربوش (11 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب في الهندسه السنه الاولى في الهند
اضافه الى المنهج الصعب فاللغه التدريس انجليزيه.
ماذا عملتو حتى تاقلمتو مع الوضع
هل كنتم تفسرون المنهج حرفيا
ارجو المساعده


----------



## mohabd28eg (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الشرح كان باللغه العربية بس
الاسئلة والاستفسارات والمذاكرة والكتب والامتحانات كله باللعة الانجليزية
الوضع بالبدايه صعب شوية 
لكن بعد شهر او اتنين بتلاقي اهم شئ انك تفهم المسائل اللي امامك اكثر من ترجمه معانيها

وفقكم الله

لو حضرتك تحب اشاركك في شئ

مستعد

وفقنا الله واياكم


----------



## حفيدالفكي حامد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششششكور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Amira Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا كنت عايزة اعرف ايه الجهاز الطبي الي بيشتغل علي نظرية ال first law of thermodynamics 
وارجو الرد بسرعة و شكرا


----------



## mohabd28eg (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد علي طلب نماذج تقرير صيانة*



انس ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو في احد يقدر يساعدني في نماذج تقرير صيانة للأجهزة الطبية
> وشكرا


رد علي طلب نماذج تقرير صيانة


----------



## عبير عبد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

سؤالي عن عمليات السباكة


----------



## mohabd28eg (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن اعرف سؤال حضرتك بالتفصيل
لو عندي علم ارد عليكي


----------



## ثائر العروبة (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*الله يجزيكم الخير استشارة*

السلام عمة الله وبركاته
اخواني انالي ابن في الثالث الثانوي علمي مستوى العلامات 94 بالمائة والولد حابب يدرس هندسة طبية واريد ان ارسله الى ماليزيا او في اي دولة عربية 
علما انا سوري مقيم في اللمملكة العربية السعودية 
فسؤالي 
هل هناك تخصص معين تنصحوننا به 
وهل الهندسة الطبية لها مجال عمل جيد 
واذا تخرج باذن الله هل يحتاج الى دراسات عليا 
وهل ماليزيا جيدة مع تقريبا هي الاكيدة في دراسته 
مشكورين سؤء اجبتم على استفساري او لا 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## حسام علوي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بليززز يا مهندسين 
احتاج معلومات في Gamma camera اين كان نوعها تفيديني في مشروع التخرج..


----------



## وليد خالد صالح (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد اساسيات بالرسم الهندسي جواب سريع رجاء


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء اريد دائرة كهربائية تعوضني عن 36 بطاريه تعطينا 420 فولت dc مستعجل ولكم مني كل الحب


----------



## فادىناجي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على معلومات تقنية عن كرسي الأسنان من نوع Castellini Skema
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## manzou (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا داير مساعدة في مشروع تخرجي اي كلام عن x-ray film reject analysis


----------



## eng-sa6ofe (26 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا طالب في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز وتوي متخصص بهذا المجال (هندسة كهربائية حيوية طبية)
هل لها متسقبل للمتخرجين من هذا التخصص؟ ...هل رواتبها مغريه؟....أريد معلومات كامله عن هذا التخصص 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## التراس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

انا طالب اى معلومة عن الحضانة الطبية واللى يلاقى ياريت يبعتلى رسالة


----------



## م.الجابري (14 ديسمبر 2009)

من فضلكم يااخوان اريد مجموعة كتب عن اجهزة ال monitor 
ارجوا الرد لااهميه 
ومشكورييين


----------



## م.أحمد النذير (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ياجماعة أنا سوداني وعاوز أخذكورسات عن الهندسة الطبية في مصر فلو سمحتم أفيدونا


----------



## زيزفون85 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي.ارجو مساعدتي في مشروعي عن nebulizer لاني دخلت على المواضيع الخاصة بهذا الجهاز وحاولت احمله لكن عند فتح الملفات المرفقة به يقول الملفات damaged فأرجو منكم مساعدتي والله تتفضلون عليه. ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hamad9 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم..
انا على مشارف البحث عن مشروع تخرج ارجو المساعدة لايجاد المشاريع وكيفية إيجادها


----------



## منذر حسن (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، أرجو من صاحب الإختصاص في مجال الهندسة الطبية أن يزودني بالمعلومات اللازمة حول كيفية عزل غرف التصوير بالأشعة (مختلف أنواع الأشعة) وهل هناك طريقة أخرى غير استخدام ألواح الرصاص والنحاس للجدران والأسقف والأرضيات.
أنا مهندس مدني أعمل في وزارة الصحة الأردنية وبحاجة الى كل ما يتوفر من معلومات فنية في هذا المجال، ولكم مني جزيل الشكر،...... أخوكم م. منذر حسن


----------



## حمتو الامور (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

انا خريج هندسة طبية 
التحقت بعمل في هذه الايام في احد المستشفيات الخاصة بجدة 
ولكن ليس لدي اي خبرة من الناحية الالكترونيات والكهرباء 
فماا افعل وكيف اتدارك هذا الشي وبالنسبة للصيانة من اين ابدا 
احس اني لا افقه شيئا وان دراستي كانت هباءا 
ساعدوني بارك الله فيكم


----------



## alothly (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يا اخوة انا لس متخرج من دولة الهند في المعدات الطبية 
ممكن اعرف حسب خبراتكم اين اقدم لعمل في السعودية 
ولكم الشكر موصول


----------



## حمتو الامور (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ما في احد يرد على الاستفسارات ؟؟؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

حمتو الامور قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا خريج هندسة طبية
> التحقت بعمل في هذه الايام في احد المستشفيات الخاصة بجدة
> ...



كثف جهودك في كل ما يتعلق بالصيانة والقراءة في صفحات القسم .

ومع مرور الوقت سوف تتكون لديك خبرة من خلال الممارسة العملية داخل المستشفى .

تقبل اجمل امنياتي .

البغدادي:20:


----------



## رحال الصحراء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم احتاج مساعدة عندي بحث عن medical gases وما ادري من وين ابدا يعني ما اعرف مراجع او مواقع تتكلم بالتفصيل عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## sami husenat (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم....
اريد مساعده في مشروع صغير في المساحه....
كيف نقوم برسم profil)لطرق عن طريق الخارطه الكونتوريه...باسرع وقت ممكن وشكرا


----------



## sollyforever02 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*أجهزة صور الدم الكامل abx, excell 18, advia 60, erma pce210*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تحيه طيبه و بعد

برجاء من الساده الأفاضل المشاركين فى المنتدى بالافده فى موضوع صيانه أجهزة صور الدم الكامل وخاصة فى الموديلات التاليه :

ABX Micros 60 , DREW EXCELL 18 , ADVIA 60 , ERMA PCE210

أتمنى لو أن أحد لديه أى وثائق للصيانه أو ال Service Manual الخاص بأحد تلك الموديلات بأى صيغه.

ولكم جزيل الشكر,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## حبيب صدام (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة الكرام المتواجدون حاليا اتمنى المساعدة فانا بحاجة الى معرفة مواقع لشركات اوروبية متخصصة في الصيانة بحيث تكون تعمل في جميع التخصصات.


----------



## *Syaho* (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أطلب المساعدة السريعة بعد أذنكم.
مطلوب مني في الجامعة موضوع يتحدث عن علاقة علم الترموديناميك بالهندسة الطبية , أو شرح آلية ترموديناميكية لأي جهاز طبي و لو بالتفصيل , (باختصار أي شيء يتعلق بعلم الترموديناميك و الطبية ) الرجاء الرد علي بسرعة قصوى لأني مضطر على هذا الموضوع. أرسلو ملفات كتابية أو تصويرية مع ذكر المراجع . الرجاء ثم الرجاء أن تسرعوا بالإرسال عن هذا الموضوع. و شكرا.................................


----------



## T~R~A~D (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووورين على إهتمامكم بنا 

عندي طلب صغير..... :81:

ابي شرح مبسط عن جهاز syring punps باللغه العربيه

مثل صيانته وطريقة استعماله ولكم جزيل الشكر :56:


----------



## وردجوري (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا طالبة بكالوريوس وعندي مشروع تخرج light source of endoscopy وايد اكتب الجزء العملي للبحث بس ماعندي الا معلومات قليلة واذا ممكن تساعدوني بمعلوماتكم او بحوث عملية عن الجهاز


----------



## قسوم (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعه انا عندي مشكله في جهاز الكتروليت من شركه Nova موديل Nova 10 والمشكله هيا في الكترود البوتاسيوم حيث ان الالكترود لم يشتغل وغيرنا الاكترود باخر جديد ولم يشتغل 
فما هي المشكله في الجهاز


----------



## alhabary (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني انا محتاج شرح عربي مفصل عن اهم الاجهزة الطبية للعيون مثل الليزر واجهزة الفحص


----------



## med. researcher (27 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ضروري وعاجل اريد مهندس طبي يستطيع استخدام برامج ال
soft ware
الخاصه يالتحليل الفوتوغرافي وذلك للمساعده في بحث طبي وشكرا


----------



## lemaar (29 ديسمبر 2009)

عاجل جدا
ممكن تخبرني عن اسماء اجهزة طبية توضح انكسار الضوء وانعكاسه يعني فيها عدسات غير المايكروسكوب
وشكرا


----------



## alhabary (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوه الاعزاء مساعدتي في بحث عن اجهزه طبيه لقسم العيون بالليزر وشرح عملها باللغه العربيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## marosha00 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحباااااااااااااااا
ارجو المساااااااااعدة رجاءا
اريد معرفة تفاصيل عن جهاز light source based of light emitting diode
ما هو وكيف يعمل واجزاءة وكل شئ واذا تعرفو خريطة الجهاز اذا امكنكم وكل شئ


----------



## علي محمود رمضان (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب وأريد مساعدتي ومدي بمراجع ومعلومات عن جهاز ecg ان امكن باللغة العربية وشكرا


----------



## straw_berry (2 يناير 2010)

سلاااااااااام عليييييييييييييييييكم 

كنت محتاجه ال

eeglab toolbox

وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نمر دمشق (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل لكم يا إخوان ان تدلوني على كلية في الأردن تدرس الهندسة الطبية لأراسلها أو إن كنتم تعرفون بعض التفاصيل عنها وشكرااااااااااا:11:


----------



## straw_berry (2 يناير 2010)

يا جماعه انتو عمالين تتطلبو مساعدات ومحدش بيرد هل ده لانكم مش عارفين ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟عشان لو كده مش اسئل تانى 

لان فى اسئله كتير سواء منى اومن غير وللاسف مفيش اى رد


----------



## اكليل القضارف (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد معلومات عن استخدام مكبر العمليات في الاجهزة الطبية مع زكر امثلةللاجهزة تستخدمه


----------



## وليد الطراونة (4 يناير 2010)

*الدكتور المهندس وليد الطراونة*

الاخ نمر دمشق المحترم 
اليك بعض العناوين التي تدرس الهندسة الطبية في الاردن 
1. جامعة عمان الاهلية - خاصة
2. الجامعة الاردنية الالمانية -خاصة
3. جامعة العلوم- العلوم والتكنولوجيا - حكومية
4. الجامعة الهاشمية -حكومية 
اما اذا كنت ترغب في معرفة معاهد او مؤسسات للتدريب فاني انصحك بالموسسات التالية :
1. نقابة المهندسين الاردنيين - الجمعية الاردنية للهندسة الطبية 
2. مديرية الهندسة الطبية في وزارة الصحة 
3. مؤسسة ارادة لتطوير الموارد البشرية 
لمزيد من المعلومات يرجى طلبها من خلال الموقع وساقوم بتقديمها بعون الله


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طلبي بخصوص ماهية عمل مهندس ميكانيكا في مجال انتاج المعدات الطبيه


----------



## وليد الطراونة (5 يناير 2010)

*الدكتور المهندس وليد الطراونة*

الاخ محمود عزت احمد الحترم 
السؤل الموجه من قبلك هام جدا وارجو الله ان يوفقني بالاجابة عليه 
يتضمن العمل لمهندس المكانيك في انتاج (وارجو التركيز على عبارة انتاج - حيث لاتشمل هذه المرحلة التصميم وما يرتبط بها من عمليات) النواحي التالية :
1. اختيار مواد التصنيع للجهاز الطبي
2. التنفيذ والاشراف على عمليات التجميع للاجزاء المكانيكية و الكهرومكانيكية في الجهاز و التاكد من مطابقة الجهاز للمتطلبات البيومكانيكية و الخاصة بالاستخدام البشري
3. تجربة الجهاز في الظروف البيئية المحددة حسب المواصفة العالمية (الظروف الحرارية , الرطوبة, الضغط الجوي و المخبري , ملائمة الجهاز للتغيرات في التغدية الكهربائية /المائية/ الغازية وحيثما تطلب ذلك, مقاومة الجهاز للأهتزازات و الصدمات, قياس نسبة الضجيج الصادرة عن الجهاز )
4. تنفيذ التعديلات المكانيكية التي يتم التوصية بتنفيذها خلال مرحلة التجربة 
5. اعداد المخططات و الارشادات التشغيلية و الفنية المكانيكية المتعلقة بالجهاز ومخططات التركيب للوازم المكانيكية التي يحتاجها الجهاز خلال عمليات التركيب 
6. تطبيق قياسات ضبط الجودة و السلامة العامة خلال فترة الانتاج 
املاً ان اكون قد اجبت ولو بشكل مختصر 
والله الموفق ومن وراء القصد


----------



## Asmaa Adel Aly (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
can any one help me to know informations about HL7


----------



## bio-engineer (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني كنت عاوز مساعدة في شرح الداتا بيز في لغة ال اس كيو ال
عندي مشروووووووع الله يخليكم 
ومشكوووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## bio-engineer (5 يناير 2010)

Asmaa Adel Aly قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> can any one help me to know informations about HL7


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
دي مواقع ممكن تفيد في ال hl7 ان شاء الله
http://www.hl7.org/about/index.cfm
http://www.hl7.com/interface_engine/
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## al.anood (8 يناير 2010)

*عاجل*




السلام عليكم 
أرغب في معرفه انواع الأجهزه الطبيه والرياضيه المستخدمه في العلاج الطبيعي بالنسبه للمعاقين والفئات الخاصة 
ارجو كل من يملك معلومات إرشادنا فالأمر عاجل وضروري جدا 







​


----------



## شرقاوى عبد الرحمن (9 يناير 2010)

مطلوب مزيد من المعرفة حول المواد الداخلة فى الصناعة للادوية والمواد الكيميائية وطرق تصنيعها والمواد الرابطة فى الكبس والتصنيع


----------



## قسوم (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لدي جهاز Coagulometer PT-PTT والجهاز من نوع Thrombolyzer Compact والجهاز بيعطي مسج وهو Prbe cleaner not found (EP 50


----------



## حفيدالفكي حامد (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا عاوز اسأل علاقة علم المواد بالهندسة الطبية
ومشكورين الرجا الرد في اسرع مايمكن


----------



## mohd hassn (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى منكم مساعدتي في مشروع عن جهاز 
lensometer
من جميع النواحي


----------



## واحد من هالناس (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا طالب في الثانوية العامة بالسعودية وأريد أن أعرف معلومات عامة حول هذا التخصص لو سمحتم
من حيث أماكن العمل
وطبيعة العمل 
وفرص العمل
وأيضا سمعت أن رواتب مهندسي المعدات الطبية منخفضة عن غيرهم (هل هذا صحيح)
وأيضا مشكلة أجهزة الأشعة وخطر الخطأ فيها (يعني كل مدة يفحصون المهندس واذا وصلت كمية الاشعاع لحد معين فإنهم يعزلونه عن العمل.. هل هذا صحيح؟؟؟)

واعذروني على كثر الأسئلة ولكن هذا مستقبل وعلي أن أعرف ميزات وعيوب حول هذا التخصص


----------



## alhabary (21 يناير 2010)

لو سمحتم ياجماعة انا محتاج شرح عربي وافي عن جهاز Slit Lamps


----------



## سلام عبدالله (26 يناير 2010)

*إنارة الكافتيريا*

ماهي الشروط الازمه في إنارة الكافتيريا؟:85:


----------



## عمار المتوكل (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الاستفادة من الاخوة المهندسين الذين يملكون معلومات عن spo2 خاصة في الجانب العملي كدارة للجهاز وكعرض على الحاسب خاصة من كان هذا الجهاز مشروع التخرج بالنسبة لة 
حيث الموضوع هذا مشروع تخرج بالنسبة لي وانا اعمل علية حاليا 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## wagdin (28 يناير 2010)

عاجل عاجل ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد كتيب الصيانة للجهاز (h.p.l.c ) التحليل الالي لادوية


----------



## aborass (28 يناير 2010)

حمتو الامور قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا خريج هندسة طبية
> التحقت بعمل في هذه الايام في احد المستشفيات الخاصة بجدة
> ...


 

اخي العزيز ان معضم الاجهزة الطبية او كلها مرتبط بالكهرباء والالكترونيات والمكانيكاءوفي الوقت الحاظر يجب عليك ان تفهم الكهرباء وكيفية تشخيل وتوصيل الاجهزة واختبار القطع التي تعمل بالكهرباء داخل الجهاز بواسطة جهاز الملتامتر والتاكد من ان الكهرباء واصلة الى القطعة المفحوصة مع اخذ الحذر والسلامة لك وللجهاز وذلك تحت اشراف مهندس اما الالكترونيات فامرها بسيط بامكانك في الوقت الحاضر تغيير البردة كاملة ببردة جديدة او بردة تعمل واما المكانيكاء فواضحة بمجرد النظر اليها اما كسر اوغير ذلك وبهذا تستطيع القيام بالصيانة البسيطة وبالخبرة والممارسة والقراءة سوف تستطيع بالقيام بالصيانة المعقدة للاجهزة وافضل ذلك بمساعدة من حولك في العمل والى الامام متمنيا لك التوفيق والنجاح 


م محمد الغامدي جدة


----------



## eng.will (30 يناير 2010)

السلااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
يا أخوان أتمنى مساعدتي في ايجاد معلومات دقيقه عن جهاز وحدة الاسنان من نوع Kavo
وكتاب الصيانه للجهاز 

وشكرا ,,,,


----------



## hhassn (30 يناير 2010)

السلام وعليكم اعضاء المنتدى ارجو منكم اعطائى معلومات عن كيفية الصب الخرسانى المسلح لمسقوف 100م مربع


----------



## mehesin30 (2 فبراير 2010)

من فضلكم
اريد
معلومات عن كيفية برمجة جهاز التنفس الصناعي


----------



## ليث89 (3 فبراير 2010)

ااااااااااااااااااخ

كان حلم حياتي ادخل الهندسة الطبيّة

الله يسامح اللي كان السبب بس...

لو سمحتم اخواني المهندسين الطبيين الرجاء كل واحد يضيفني كصديق لأني مش عارف كيف
وشكرا سلفا :86::86::86::86::86:


----------



## dhiary (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك...اخي محمد


----------



## اسد ربيع (4 فبراير 2010)

أنا لا أعلم أىشىء عن الهندسه الطبيه أريد البدء فى دراستها ياريت تساعدونى من أين البدايه


----------



## borbar (8 فبراير 2010)

*ارجوالمساعدةةةة*

*اخواني واخواتي:11:
مطلوب ضروري معلومات عن اجهزة ال X-ray and Ultrasound المستخدمة فقط في طب الاسنان 
ما هي انواعها؟ وكيف اختيار الاجهزة الافضل مع مراعاة السعر؟
وان تفضلتم بمعلومات عن dental units بكون لكم كتييييييييييييييييييييير شاكر:77::77::77:*


----------



## T.bader.m.g (10 فبراير 2010)

ابغى مساعده بلييييز 
انا مقدم في شركة تخصصها تصوير وتحميض في مجال الهندسة الطبيه اعتقد عرفته ايش قصدي ابغى منك المساعده من معلومات تخص المجال هذا واتمنى الرد في اسرع وقت وشكرا .


----------



## T.bader.m.g (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني المهندسين والمهندسات ابغى منك مساعد في اقرب فرصة بليز 
انا مقدم ع وظيفة والشركة هذه مجالها التصوير والتحميض في مجال الهندسة الطبيه 
ارجو منكم المساعده بليز .


----------



## T.bader.m.g (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> 
> استنادا لحصر كافة الطلبات المستجلة ولسرعة الأجابة عليها وحصرها في متناول
> 
> ...


 ------------------------------------------------------- 
اسف اطريت اكتب هنا لانه انا سئلت سؤال وللان ما احد رد وحبيت اكتبه هنا . 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني المهندسين والمهندسات ابغى منك مساعد في اقرب فرصة بليز 
انا مقدم ع وظيفة والشركة هذه مجالها التصوير والتحميض في مجال الهندسة الطبيه 
ارجو منكم المساعده بليز .*​


اسف مره ثانية ....


----------



## T.bader.m.g (12 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني المهندسين والمهندسات ابغى منك مساعد في اقرب فرصة بليز 
انا مقدم ع وظيفة والشركة هذه مجالها التصوير والتحميض في مجال الهندسة الطبيه 
ارجو منكم المساعده بليز .*​


----------



## البدرررر (18 فبراير 2010)

*استفسار بخصوص قاعدة بيانات eeg*

السلام عليكم ..

عندي مجموعة من الإستفسارات .. أحتاج للإجابة عليها في أسرع وقت ,, علما أنني أحضر مشروع تخرج.

أولا : قاعدة بيانات جهاز تخطيط الدماغ eeg ,, على ماذا تحتوي , وهل يوجد جهاز لتخطيط الدماغ يحتوي على إشارات رقمية .

ثانيا: أثناء إنشاء هذه القاعدة. هل أخذت بعين الإعتبار حالات مرضية ..

ثالثا: على أي اساس تم إنشاؤها.

رابعا: هل أستطيع ان أقول ان السبب في عدم مساعدة الجهاز في تشخيص اي حالة مرضية هو عدم إدراج قواعد تتضمن اي وصف لأي حالات مرضية .

خامسا: هل من الممكن تحديث قاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالجهاز لجعلها قادرة على فهم الحالات المرسومة فيما بعد.

سادسا: كيف يمكنني الحصول عليها.

طلب أخير.. في حالة أن قاعدة بيانات جهاز eeg لا تحتوي على حالات مرضية سابقة ,, هل من الممكن إنشاء قاعدة بيانات مصغرة ليندرج فيها عدة حالات مرضية تستخدم جهاز eeg لرسم إشاراتها ودراستها..

اعتذر للإطالة عليكم .. لكنني احتاج الإجابة عليها وبشدة .. جزاكم الله خيرا أنتظر درودكم ..


----------



## عاشق الجنوب 2009 (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا ما عندي مشكلة ويش أسوي


----------



## نهريني (20 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين ارجو منكم مساعدتي في بعض المعلومات وهي اني اريد معرفة القيم المتوسطة او الحدود الدنيا والعليا للحركات التالية في القدم الطبيعية للأنسان
dorsiflexion
pronation and supination
heel compression
وما هي افضل طريقة لقياس هذه الحركات للقدم الصناعية او الاجهزة المستخدمة لهذا الغرض
ارجو منكم الافادة وسأكون شاكرآ جدآ*


----------



## الموصلية (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ان شاء الله الجميع بخير

عندي سؤال :ماهو الفرق بين جهاز الاشعة(x ray) وجهاز الاشعة(ct scan)من حيث مبدا العمل واجزاء الجهاز


وشكرا


----------



## mozu (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا ابحث علي مراحل تطور جهاز غسيل الكلي


----------



## الموصلية (27 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ان شاء الله الجميع بخير

عندي سؤال :ماهو الفرق بين جهاز الاشعة(x ray) وجهاز الاشعة(ct scan)من حيث مبدا العمل واجزاء الجهاز


وشكرا وارجو ان تبعثو الجواب على ايميلي *​


----------



## magid safwat (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم...اريد من حضراتكم المساعدة فى ايجاد احدى تطبيقات stress and strain لاى منتج او جهاز طبى ....ارجوا الاهتمام بالطلب وشكرررررررررا:77:​


----------



## الموصلية (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ان شاء الله الجميع بخير

عندي سؤال :ماهو الفرق بين جهاز الاشعة(x ray) وجهاز الاشعة(ct scan)من حيث مبدا العمل واجزاء الجهاز


وشكرا وارجو ان تبعثو الجواب على ايميلي ​*


----------



## Reataj (28 فبراير 2010)

مساعدة
انا عندي مشروع لمادة اجهزة طبية وهو design ECG circuit باستخدام LABVIEW
وانا بعرفش اشي عن هالبرمجية
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## adoration (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعه بما ان من الواضح ان اعضاء القسم ده كله من الهندسه الطبيه فانا كنت عاوزه اخد رايكم فى موضوع بس ياريت بليز حد يساعدنى بجد فى الموضوع ده لانه هيتوقف عليه مستقبلى العملى كله بعد كده 
انا فى قسم اتصالات فى هندسه المنصورة وكنت بفكر انى بعد البكالوريوس ان شاء الله اخد دبلومة فى الهندسة الطبية واشتغل فيها بعد كده ياترى ده هيكون مجال كويس للعمل فيه ولا مجالات الاتصالات او الشبكات او البرمجه هتكون افضل بالنسبه ليا ده طبعا مع مراعاة انى بنت يعنى فرص العمل ليا هتكون محدوده شويه 
ياترى اخد الدبلومه دى ولا اخدها افضل فى اى مجال من الاتصالات واوفر وقتى لحاجه درستها قبل كده 


ارجو الرد وشكراا


----------



## medtech (8 مارس 2010)

*medtech*

سلام اولا استخارة الله في كل امورك
امامن وجهة نظري لازمك تعرف الهدف الذي انت تريد ان تصله ومن ثم تحدد الطريق والمسائل التي يجب ان تجتازها للوصول لهدفك واهما من تريد ان تكون.
اهم شي:
عليك ان تعرف التقسيم الصحيح للمعدات الطبية بعدها تنظر ماهي اقرب الاجهزة اقربها رغبة الى نفسك ولاداعي ان تسئل ماهوالاجمل والدخول في متاهة الرغبات وتبداء معرفة كل شئ عن هذا القسم او الجهازمن حيث استخداماته والمواد الداخلة في تركيبه وكيفية برمجته واضراره وهذه عبارة عن تخصصات تختارها انت حسب قدرتك ورغبتك وعندما تكون متمكن من هذا الجهاز او القسم
سيكون لك القدرة للانتقال بين الاقسام والاجهزة ومعرفة ماتريده بسهوله وباقل وقت.
امااذا اردت ان تسلك حياة اكاديمية وطريق التدريس وتجهيز طلاب مهندسين للمعدات الطبية فهذا طريق اخر.


----------



## عيشه (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أريد المساعدة في موضوع الماجستير عن بعد في أحد التخصصات التالية :
-الادارة
-الهندسة الطبية 
-الجودة 
-التسويق والمبيعات 
ارجوان يكون الماجستير من دولة اجنبية أو من جامعة عربية معترف بها عالميا 
وشكرا


----------



## abdullah albaka (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم , يا جماعة الخير انا طالب هندسة طبية و أريد اكمال دراستي في ماليزيا فا يا ريت احد يساعدني في الجامعات الي هنااك


----------



## ابو هجران (10 مارس 2010)

ارجوكم اخواني الاعزاء اريد مساعدتكم للكشف عن العطل في عربة التخديرعلما انها تعمل لفترة قصيرة وتتوقف فهل السبب وجود leak فىbreathing system او في مكان اخر او بسبب عطل في الكمبريسر اتمنى من الاخوة الذين لديهم فكرة عن الموضوع الرد مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_laiali (10 مارس 2010)

hello 
bde matlab v6 l2no msh 2abel ynzl m3e plz 
w tanx alot l2lko


----------



## ahmadba (17 مارس 2010)

مشكوريين


----------



## أبوتركي الشقراوي (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,
أو الاستثمار بمجال صناعة المستلزمات الطبية ... ماهو ياترى أنجح خطوط الانتاج من الصناعات الطبية ؟؟
أرجو إفادتي .
وشكراً جزيلا


----------



## ahmadba (21 مارس 2010)

السيد المشرف الاخوة الاعضاء بعد اذنكم من لديه
ملف صيانة و ملف تشغيل ماكينة غسيل كلى ak96 gambro


----------



## ahmadba (21 مارس 2010)

و ما هي مساوئ اجهزة الغسيل انتيغرا - هوسبال مقارنة مع النوعيات الاخرى المعروفة


----------



## زياد عبدالجبار (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي استفسار عن 
Hot laboratory
في المستشفى كيف اتعامل معه كمهندس مصمم للتكييف
وجزاكم الله خيرا
اخوكم زياد عبدالجبار


----------



## ربيعالعمر (23 مارس 2010)

انا مكمل البكالوريوس انشاء الله عن قريب واريد اكمل ماجستير في المانيا بس ما اعرف حدا ولا اعرف جامعات ولا كيف اتواصل معاهم فاذا حد يعرف اي من الجامعات او اي من المتطلبات لتكمله الدراسه هناك من كل شي با يفعل خير ولكم جزيل الشكر؟


----------



## جمانة وليد (23 مارس 2010)

Dear all Engineers,
Good day
Please i need your help
i built an emg acquistion circuit.when i tested it i got very clear signal..but when i 
tested it in next day i didnt get the correct signal & i got 4 v output without i\p. 

?can any one know what is the problem? ??how can i solve it


----------



## نصير الجبوري (28 مارس 2010)

يا اخوتي الاعزاء اطلب امثلة محلولة عن التصميم ببرنامج staad pro وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## hussen2010 (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اود مساعدتى فى ايجاد معلومات عن معظم الاجهزه الطبيه من حيث المواصفات وكيفيه العمل والاستخدام
جمعت بعض المعلومات بس عايز اكثر
data (specification) theory _ and ues and operation


----------



## محمد الشوتري (28 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هذه الدائرة


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (31 مارس 2010)

جمانة وليد قال:


> Dear all Engineers,
> Good day
> Please i need your help
> i built an emg acquistion circuit.when i tested it i got very clear signal..but when i
> ...



first of all, i think you must check your supply voltage or change it then check your circuit in other place may that place had noise
then check your circuit in all Output TP (test points)

i hope it will be enough to solve your problem


----------



## mhyalden (31 مارس 2010)

أرجو المساعدة في كيفية صيانة جهاز المصباح الشقي حيث أن الصورة غير متطابقة


----------



## maisaa qasim (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
هاي اول مشاركة الي بالمنتدى
بس كنت حابة استشيركم باشي
انا سنة اولى هندسة طبية في الاردن
كنت حابة اسال المهندسين الطبيين في الاردن عن التخصص
وعن فرص العمل فيه وخصوصا لبنت 
يا ريت لو تفيدوني 
انا صراحة بفكر احول تخصصي
ومحتارة
ياااا ريت تساعدوني بسرعة


----------



## samir2009405 (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا مهندس ميكانيكا باور لسه متخرج 2009 بتواجهنى مشكله كبيره اوووووووووووووى فى التعامل مع الفنيين والصنايعيه لا عارف اتعامل معاهم ولا عارف استفيد منهم واللى بيبقى عاوز يعلمنى بيبقى عشان يثبت لنفسه وليا انه احسن يعنى اشباع ربغه مش اكتر وفى المقابل بيحطمنى نفسيا طبعا عشان هو ثقته فى نفسه تزيد بالله عليكم ساعدونى ىىىىىى عشان انا بجد الموضوع ده تعبنى اوى ومش مخلينى عارف استقر فى مكان لان طبعا الاماكن اللى بيبقى فيها وضع يا بتبقى عاوزه خبره يا بتبقى بالواسطه وااااااااااسف لو طولت عليكووووووووووو


----------



## ربيعالعمر (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته لو سمحتو ابي اعرف توكيلات اجهزه الكلى في قطر ضرورري اذا تكرمتم وبالاخص معلومات عن شركه سبرو في قطر او الموقع او فرعهم


----------



## الحر الأشقر (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخوي : انا احد خريجي الثانويه العامه للعام الماضي وبتوفيق من الله قبلت في برنامج ابتعاث الى ماليزيا وعندي بعض الاسئله ابحث عن اجاباتها ارجو ان اجدها عندك .


- انا راغب في دراسه هندسة اجهزه طبيه ولاكن لا اعلم شي عن هذا القسم (ارجو افادتي عنه بالتفصيل الممل اذا استطعت) .
- ماهي المواد الاساسيه التي يجب ان اكون ملم بها (كالانجليزي و و و و و و ).


اتمنى افادتي جزاك الله خير  




http://www.mbt3th.us/vb/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1797514​


----------



## ENG.هديل (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالبة جامعة خريجة وعندي مشروع تخرج جهاز تخطيط القلب ecg يا ريت تساعدوني بأي معلومات ممكن تتوفر عن الجهاز وبارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## saeedax (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب في كلية تكنولوجيا الاجهزه الطبيه سنه رابعه و محتاج مساعده على مشروع التخرج ارجو الرد في اسرع وقت ومشكووورين


----------



## صعب تفهمنى (11 أبريل 2010)

في مشروع مره حلو وهو يتكلم عن جهاز الشفط اللى يستخدم في العمليات وهو موجود لكن الاضافه ممكن تكون بزيادة جهاز تنبيه عند ملئ الانبوبتين يعطيكى تنبيه مثل عمل العوامه التى تكون في خزانات المياه التى تكون في المبانى


----------



## صعب تفهمنى (11 أبريل 2010)

الى الاخ الحر الاشقر
*مقدمة عن الهندسة الطبية الحيوية* ُتعرف الهندسة الطبية الحيوية بأنها التخصص العلمي الذي يطبق مبادئ وطرائق مستمدة من الهندسة والعلوم والتقانة لفهم وتعريف وحل المسائل والمشاكل ذات الصفة الحيوية أو الطبية. يتمركز برنامج الهندسة الطبية الحيوية حول الإلكترونيات الطبية التي تتعامل مع قياس ومعالجة الإشارات الطبية. كما تتعامل مع الأجهزة الطبية الخاصة بأغراض التشخيص والمراقبة والعلاج. ومن ثم يهدف البرنامج إلى تخريج مهندسين ذوي تدريب راقٍ في مجالات الهندسة الطبية الحيوية وذوي إلمام كافٍ بالعلوم الطبية الحيوية. 


يعمل خريجو هذا التخصص في المجالات التالية: 

• كمهندسي عيادات يمكنهم أداء الواجبات الهندسية التي تتطلبها وحدات العناية الطبية، ويمكنهم التعاون مع أطباء لتصميم وتنفيذ البرامج اللازمة 
لرفع مستوى العناية الطبية. 
• كمختصين في أجهزة الطبية وخبراء في الإلكترونيات الطبية وتطبيقات المحساب في الطب 
• كمهندسين كهربائيين معنيين بالأجهزة والقياس والتحكم ومعالجة الإشارات. 

اما بالنسبة للمواد فهي كالتالي: 







مبادئ الهندسة الطبية: 
مجالات نشاط الهندسة الطبية. البحث، التطوير والتصميم لمشاكل الهندسة الطبية. تشخيص المرض والتطبيقات العلاجية. نمذجة القوالب والنظم المتكاملة. الأساسيات الفيزيائية، الكيميائية والحيوية للقياسات الطبية.المجسات الخاصة بالحركة والقوة والضغط والتدفق والحرارة، الجهد الحيوي، التركيب الكيميائي لسوائل الجسم، وخواص المواد الحيوية. سلامة المريض. 




الإشارات والأنظمة في الهندسة الطبية : 
نماذج النظم الطبية. الطبيعة الغير محددة للإشارات الطبية، نظم وظائف الأعضاء والتحليل الكمي للإشارات الطبية. التحليل الإحصائي للبيانات القياسية. استجابة التردد للنظم والدوائر. التحويل من التناظري إلى الرقمي، نظام العينات، وتحليل الإشارات في الزمن المنفصل. مكبرات الإشارات الطبية، المرشحات، محللات الإشارات وأجهزة العرض. مصادر الطاقة للأجهزة الطبية، الخبرات المعملية والحسابية والتطبيقات الطبية. 







أجهزة الهندسة الطبية: 
السلامة الكهربائية والاحتياطات اللازمة في التطبيقات الطبية. تخطيط القلب، التحليل الرقميوالتناظري لإشارات تخطيط القلب، قياس ضغط الدم، صوت القلب وتدفق الدم وحجم الدم. التحليل الإحصائي لقياسات نبضات القلب وضغط الدم. قياسات التنفس الأساسية، مبادئ الأجهزة المخبرية. مشروع فصلي. 







نظم التصوير الطبي: 
المبادئ الفيزيائية للتصوير الطبي والنظم الطبية: نظم التصوير بالأشعة السينية والأشعة فوق التأثيرات البيولوجية لكل .(mri) صوتية، التصوير النووي والتصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي ،(ct) تقنية. مبادئ إعادة البناء التوموغرافي: التوموغرافي الحسابي للأشعة السينية .(spect) والتوموغرافي الحسابي ذو الفوتون الأحادي المشع ،(pet) التوموغرافي الموضعي المشع. 



مقدمة في الأجهزة العلاجية والتعويضية: 
مفاهيم العلاج وإعادة التأهيل والتعويض والمساندة. التأثيرات العلاجية للتيار الكهربائي. أمثلة على الأجهزة المألوفة: منظم ضربات القلب وجهاز إنعاش القلب. المساندات الحسية والتواصلية، المستحثات العصبية العضلية. أجهزة العلاج الطبيعي، الأجهزة الجراحية الكهربائية. التطبيقات الطبية لليزر. أجهزة التنفس الصناعي، الكلى الصناعية، العناية بالمواليد الجدد، العلاج بالمواد المشعة السلامة والمعولية والصيانة في منشآت الرعاية الصحية تعريف السلامة. السلامة الكهربائية، السلامة الغازية والسلامة من الحرائق. كيفية توفير بيئة آمنة للمريض، وللإطار الطبي والملحقات الطبية. المعولية في مرافق الرعاية الصحية. تدريب المستخدمين للاستعمال السليم للأجهزة. 


تطبيقات الحاسب في الهندسة الطبية: 
تقسيم تطبيقات الحاسبات في مجال الهندسة الطبية، التقنيات والأدوات المتاحة: الطاقات العتادية والبرمجية في الحاسب. أمثلة لبعض التطبيقات المختارة: نظام السجلات الطبية، نظام معلومات الصيدلية والمختبرات، نظام الأعمال المكتبية، نظام مساند في اتخاذ القرار في التحليل الإكلينيكي، الأجهزة المحسابية التشخيصية والعلاجية.


----------



## الموصلية (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان تساعدوني
جهاز التخدير نوع (Fabius GS Drager)احترق الفيوز وبدلته واحترق الفيوز الي بدلته ايضا
يغني دائما يحترق الفيوز 
اريد اعرف شنو السبب


----------



## الموصلية (12 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان تساعدوني
جهاز التخدير نوع (Fabius GS Drager)احترق الفيوز وبدلته واحترق الفيوز الي بدلته ايضا
يغني دائما يحترق الفيوز 
اريد اعرف شنو السبب*​


----------



## الموصلية (14 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان تساعدوني
جهاز التخدير نوع (Fabius GS Drager)احترق الفيوز وبدلته واحترق الفيوز الي بدلته ايضا
يعني دائما يحترق الفيوز 
اريد اعرف شنو السبب​*


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (14 أبريل 2010)

الى الموصلية ممكن تفصل لوحة المغذية للطاقة و تجرب فيوز اذا اشتغل فبكون عندك وحدة من اللوحات التانية فيها مشكلة واذا ما اشتغل فمشكلتك في لوحة الطاقة


----------



## nour111 (15 أبريل 2010)

*طلب مساعدة في العثور على الاجهزة الطبية لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في الامارات*

السلام عليكم اطلب مساعدتي في تزويدي بعناوين المراكز المتخصصة ببيع الاجهزة الطبية المتخصصة للمعوقين في الامارات و شكرا لكم


----------



## أبوهود (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني انا قمت بحضور المؤتمر الرابع للاجهزة الطبية بمركز المؤتمرات الدولي بالرياض 
واعطيت شهادة تعليم مستمر مقدارها 12 ساعة 
مع العلم اني مازلت طالب في مرحلة البكالوريس في جامعة الملك سعود 
ارجو توضيح فائدة هذه الشهادة لي 
لكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.meaad (16 أبريل 2010)

سلام الله عليك
أنا خريجة معدات طبية وألحين في فترة تدريب 
أولا هندسة المعدات الطبية لها عدة مجالات وبصراحة التخصص نادر ومطلوب أهم شي إنك تشد حيلك
*ما هي الهندسة الطبية؟*

*تعريف الهندسة الطبية*

جاءت *الهندسة الطبية* كتطبيق لمبادئ وتقنيات الهندسة الى الجانب الطبي وهي تهتم بما يتوصل اليه العلم من الجانب الطبي والجانب الفيزيائي للاهتمام بصحة المرضى والهندسة الطبية هي عباره عن تطوير وتحديث وابحاث في المجلات التاليه تقريبا :التصوير الطبي ومعالجة الصور ومعالجة الاشارات الحيويه الخارجه من الجسم كالاشارات الكهربائيه الخارجه من القلب ميكانيكا الموائع والكثير من ذلك نظرا لصعوبه استخلاص البيانات من الجسم الحي ,اما لان اشارتة غايه في الصغر و اما لان الضجيج و التشويش عالي واما لان الاشاره ليست كهربيه .لذا وجب التفكير بتوفير اجهزه ذات مواصفات خاصه بحيث تكون قادره علي التقاط الاشاره الحيويه والمهندس الطبي هو مهندس عالم بالعلوم الفيزيائيه والعلوم والرياضيه ويستعمل هذه العلوم لحل مشاكل صحيه ووظيفة المهندس الطبي هي تطوير الاجهزه التي تمنع او تعالج اي مرض ما ومن العلوم التي يجب ان يعلم بها المهندس الطبي المواد الحيويه,الميكانيكا الحيويه,والالكترونيات الطبيه والتصوير الطبي والكثير من العلوم الاخرى والمهندس الطبي الذي يعمل في المواد الحيويه يطور مواد يمكن زرعها بأمان داخل جسم الانسان (موضوع آخر) اما المهندس الطبي الذي يعمل في مجال الميكانيكا الحيويه فانه يستطيع تحويل مبادئ الفيزياء الى النظام الحيوي وتطوير اجهزه قادره على مساعدة الجسم مثل القلب الاصطناعي والمهندس الطبي الذي يعمل في مجال التصوير الطبي يستعمل مختلف الموجات المعروفه مثل الموجات فوق السمعيه والموجات المغناطيسيه واشعة اكس لخلق صوره للجسم وذلك بتطوير اجهزه قادره على خلق صوره داخليه للجسم وتكون دقتها اكبر ومريحه اكثر للمريض​ 


أما بالنسبة للمواد نحن ركزنا على المواد الإلكترونية مثلآ:
circuit, devices, medical electronics) 
والمواد الطبية مثلآ
anatomy, physiology, electro-physiology, medical instrumentation, safety, rehabilitation, artificial organs,..... act
وأهم الأجهزة اللي لازم تعرفها ECG machine, MRI, X-ray, CT scan, Tomography, Ultrasound,Mammography, dialysis machine, ventilator, safety analyzer machine.... act
وكل المعلومات عن الأجهزة موجودة على النت
وفي النهاية موفق إن شاء الله


----------



## Ayham.alzoubi (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا محتاج حلول اسئلة كتاب
medical instrumentation application and design third edition solution manual
اذا في حد ممكن يساعدني بكون ممنون الو


----------



## rajai (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...... جزاكم الله خيرا....... بدي معلومات اذا تكرمتوا عن جهاز الكوبالت 60
اهداف الجهاز , ومبدا العمل ............. وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng emee (25 أبريل 2010)

*عاجل الرد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أرجوكم مساعدتي أنا من مصر وأريد أن أعرف أين يمكننا الحصول على:
 sensor of pulse oximeter ​ 
لأننا نحتاجه ضروري في مشروع تخرجنا
​


----------



## احمد السرور (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخواني اخواتي من اعضاء ومشرفين واداريين

اتمني افادتي بمعلومات عن جهاز ال monitor من نوع dach 4000

لان هذا الجهاز هو مشروع التخرج لي باذن الله

والله يخليكم افيدوني لو بمعلومه واحده 



اتمنى التفاعل


----------



## أسامة عبد (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين الطبيين أرجو منكم المساعدة في العثور على لائحة بأنواع جهاز رسم المخ eeg والدوائر الخاصة بهذه الأنواع و لكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## العطاوي511 (30 أبريل 2010)

من فضلكم ابي مشرروع تخرج لجهااز مراقبة المريض الطبي من نوع Dash4000
ابيه في اسرع وقت ممكن لو تكرمتوا اللي عنده معلومات لا يبخل علينا
ودي لكم...


----------



## محمد هاشم الطائى (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مرحبا فهد الفهاد معك مهندس محمد الي تريد موجود يمي اذا تريد شي حاظر؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد هاشم الطائى (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مرحبا rajai الي بدك موجود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Al-Captain (13 مايو 2010)

الى الموصلية:جهاز التخدير اللي تتكلم عنه يحتوي على نوعين من الفيوزات:
- فيوزين للدخل :اذا كان فيهم مشكلة فهذا يعني مددة التغذية نفسها
- فيوز للبطارية وهو واحد بجانب الفيوزين الآخرين وهو مسؤول عن البطارية وشحنها وتكون مشكلتك في أن فولتاج البطارية منخفض كثير اما اشحن البطاريات بشاحن خارجي أو بدلها


----------



## Al-Captain (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم :
أنا عضو جديد في الملتقى وأحتاج بعض المعلومات عن تصميم ودراسة المشافي أو أسماء بعض المراجع التي تتعلق بذلك ولكم الشكر


----------



## walaa alfugha (14 مايو 2010)

*ضروري*

بليز بدي مشروووع عن جهاز الفلورو سكوبي ضروري شو هوا وتركيبو ولشو بنعملو يعني عندي تقرير فا لازم اعملو مو عارفة طيف بدي اعملو , فا اذا قدرتو تبعتولي موضوع عاملينو بيقدر يغطي هالاشيا هادي بكون مشكورة الكم 
هاد اميلي بليز [email protected] 
بليزززز الاحد اخر يوم لازم اسلمو وليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
:18:


----------



## push the limits (16 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير
أريد مساعدة في الماتلاب
أريد عمل مصفوفات باستخدام دوال موجوده فى البرنامج. عمل مصفوفة باستخدام M-file (إدخال مصفوفة 4*3 مثلا)
أرجوكم بأكبر سرعة ممكنة


----------



## المهندس مبروك (17 مايو 2010)

ارجو افادتي بـ (اهمية الصيانه للأجهزة الطبيه ) 
ولكم خالص الدعااااء 
اخوكم مبروك


----------



## m-_-e-_-r-_-y (17 مايو 2010)

بتشكركم على هالقسم الحلو 
أنا في عندي دارة لغازات طبية بمستشفى بس ماعم أعرف الرموز ياريت تسلعدوني:11:


----------



## Hassan power (18 مايو 2010)

*ياجماعه حد يساعدنى ضرورى ويجبلى برنامج p-cad*


----------



## وليد نماء (20 مايو 2010)

أنا ناوي* ادرس الهندسة الطبية في كلية نماء للعلوم والتكنولجيا في غزة الصمود في وجه الطغوط 
اش تنصحني ادرس صيانة اجهزة طبية ام لا ارجو الرد منكم على الإمال هازا [email protected]
*


----------



## ayman70 (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان اريد معرفة خطوات او برنامج يعالج الصور الطبية مثال صور رسم القلب او المخ وغيره ارجو الرد سريعا ممن يعرفه الطلب الثاني اريد مقاسات لعمل hipjoint replacement-جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## the knight99 (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال اذا سمحتم 
هل هناك دورات ب it تفيدنا نحن مهندسين الاجهزة الطبية وخصوصا انو جميع الاجهزة حاليا بالذات الشاشات مربوطة عن طريق الشبكات
واذا ممكن حد يفيدنا بأسماء هاي الدورات 
وشكرا


----------



## engr-alaa (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان ويا اخوات 
كنت ابحث عن برزنتيشين عن الحضانات الاطفال ياريت لو احد عنده ولو معلومه قليله ممكن تفيد
وشكرأ


----------



## الآغا ياسر (25 مايو 2010)

لو سمحتو ممكن أجد بحث حول تسويق الأجهزة الطبية


----------



## my eyes (27 مايو 2010)

لو سمحتو ممكن حد يحكيلي اسماء جامعات بالاردن بتدرس ماجستير هندسة طبية


----------



## kamalabozeed65 (3 يونيو 2010)

م/انا يوجد عندى مولد ديذل بالشركة وعند انقطاع التيارالكهربائى يحدث اتلاف فى المنتج فى 30 ثانية مدت التحويل الى المولد اتومتك هل يوجد ups فى يلغى هذا الوقفة


----------



## mohammed H (4 يونيو 2010)

_السلام عليكم_
_ انا طالب في كليه هندسة الكترونية قسم تحكم آلي وارغب في العمل في الهندسه الطبيه بعد التخرج واستفساري هو ما الكورسات المطلوبه او الدراسه التي تمكني العمل في هذا المجال وإجادته . _
_ارجو الإفادة مع الشكر..._


----------



## emofleh (4 يونيو 2010)

*لا استطيع اضافة اي مشاركة جديدة في منتدى ادارة ادارة المشاريع*

اعزائي
لقد حاولت على مدى يومين اضافة مشاركة جديدة في منتدى ادارة المشاريع ولكن لأسباب غير معروفه تظهر رساله Internal server error مع العلم بأنني ارى مشاركات عديدة يتم اضافتها في كل يوم ولكن يبدو لي بأن المشكلة عند اضافتي فقط للمشاركة فأرجو المساعده منكم لحل هذه المشكلة


----------



## محمود يوسف داود (13 يونيو 2010)

سلام عليكم
ممكن مساعده في جهاز غسيل الكلى
sensor بشكل عام
و
pressure sensor


----------



## SUSAN25 (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اريد المساعدة فى جهازecg يعطى اشارة صحيحة 
لكنها لا تكون فى مستوى واحد


----------



## Dr.Humam (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو من يملك معلومات عن الغرف الخاصه بتعقيم المياه بالاشعه فوق البنفسجيه وهل يمكن ان تكون من الزجاج ويقف الشخص المسؤل خارج الزجاج


----------



## lee_ryan_blue (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو تكرمتم 
لدى استفسار بسيط عن اجهزة معامل التحاليل الطبية
بالنسبة للاجهزة سمعت ان يوجد اجهزة ادق فى كل قسم من اقسام المعمل 
فمثلا اجهزة cbc صورة الدم احسن جهاز فيها fully automation
و مثلا اجهزة pt احسن جهاز dade behring
و الصنع طبعا بعد الخاصية
ارجو من حضرتكم التكرم باعطائى اعلى مواصفات فى كل اقسام اجهزة التحاليل الطبية فى الاقسام الاتية
cbc
pt
casa
كيمياء
هرمونات اليزا
الميكروسكوب
pcr
ولكم جزيل الشكر و كامل الاحترام منى و التقدير​


----------



## marwaDohar (27 يونيو 2010)

i need plan preventive maintenance of ventilator and infusion pump


----------



## mmukh (28 يونيو 2010)

الأخوه الأعزاء السلام عليكم
أرجو مساعدتكم بإرسال قائمه بأسماء الأجهزه المستخدمه في معايرة أجهزة التنفس الصناعي
وجزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## mohamed shmran (29 يونيو 2010)

*صيانة جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي*

الى كل اخوتي الاعزاء السلام عليكم

ممكن المساعدة ممن يعملون في مجال صيانة هذا الجهاز ان يذكرلي الاعطال الشائعة وماهو اجراء الصيانة لكل عطل مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## Tigris duaghter (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالبة في اول اجهزة طبية بالعراق واحيان كثيرة افكر احول من القسم لان احس الاختصاص مش ناجح ارجوكم ساعدوني انا محتارة وساعات احب الاختصاص وساعات لا
اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kingfuture (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو تكرمتم اريد شر ح عن جهازIPL لازالة الشعر و polylase و اي معلومات عن الاجهزة التجميلية و لكم الشكر


----------



## اية عمار (9 يوليو 2010)

عايز اخد كورس هندسة طبية ومحتاجة مساعدة ضروري قبل مابدا في مشروع التخرج


----------



## ابوعمير2 (10 يوليو 2010)

الأخوه والأخوات أريد المساعده فى أيجاد دورات شرح اساسيات النيوماتيك فيديو عربى ضرورى جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## روح صلاح (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم,انا ان شاء الله بحضر لمشروع التخرج و مش عارفه اى افكار جديده,ياريت اى حد يسعدنى ,ويريت تكون معلومات اكيد


----------



## روح صلاح (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم,انا عايزه حد يعطينى افكار لمشاريع التخرج جديده ,ارجو المساعده والرد سريعا ضرورى


----------



## ك.عادل بكور (19 يوليو 2010)

*مرحبا*

حابب اعرف كيف يمكن صناعة الفوار

وماهو السواغ المناسب للفوار 

مثل uricol كبودرة او اقراص فوارة


----------



## moheeb qa (20 يوليو 2010)

*يوجدموقع متخصص - TQM-GMP- ISO-FDAبالصناعات الكيماويه والمنظفات والادويه وهذا اسمه
http://www.edomp.co.cc
ارجو ان يكون مفيدلك وللاخرين​*


----------



## ك.عادل بكور (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخوي 

رح شوفو


----------



## pico (21 يوليو 2010)

اريد معرفة موقع علي النت عشان اعمل الزمالةboard او معادلة الشهادة المصرية في امريكا او كندا او نيوزيلند؟؟؟


----------



## MMHHAENG (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 

عذرا 

لقولي هام و عاجل

و لكني في امس الحاجة لمعرفه ما هي افضل التقنيات و اسماء الشركات المعتمده لتجليد حوائط غرف العمليات 

كبسوله او ماذا 

علي ان تكون الجدران تمع وجود البكتريا او ما شابهة و سهله التنظيف

ارجو الافاده ان تكرمت في اقرب او اسرع وقت 

و لكم جزيل الشكر للافاده​


----------



## alhabary (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج معلومات عن الاطراف الصناعيه وكيفيه تحريكها وبذات الارجل الصناعيه


----------



## ENG.ANWAR.S (28 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعاً

أبحث عن نماذج جيدة لتقارير الصيانة الدورية ..
فأمل ممن يستطيع تزويدي بها عاجلاً ..


----------



## n.suliman (28 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم ياشباب انا عندي سوال انواع الغسيل أيش hemodaylsis


----------



## hazm1122 (30 يوليو 2010)

اخواني حفظكم الله 
احترت بين الاجهزه الطبيه وخصوصا كراسي الاسنان 
عندي مستوصف جديد واحتاج الى تاثيثه وابي النصيحه بين الصيني والسوري والايطالي حيث اني في البدايه لااود ان ابدا بكراسي اسنان غالية الثمن حتىيبدا عمل المستوصف واعرف راسي من ارجولي وسلامتكم


----------



## Hasan_eng (30 يوليو 2010)

أريد كراك proteus ويندوز 7 
وشكرا


----------



## عيدو ابوعلي (31 يوليو 2010)

ارجو منكم المساعدة في المنفاخ اللي داخل جهاز الضغط اللكتروني 
بسرعة


----------



## ثلوج دائفه (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

انا طالبه فى قسم الهندسه الطبيع بالسنه الثانيه بمعنة ان فاضل لى سنتين على التخرج سالت كثير من اصدقائى قالوا لى ان هذا القسم ليس له عمل وانا اشعر بالخوف من ان لا اجد عمل له داخل البلاد العربيه

وايضا من قال لى ان العمل بالنسبه للبنات عباره عن العمل كاداريات وليس كمهندسين طبعا الراتب مختلف تماما عن اى مهندس صيانه 

وايضا من قال لى ان العمل بالنسبه للبنات صعب جداااا وانا فى بلدى مصر توجد شركه كبيره وهى تقريبا اللى محتكره الصيانه والشركه دى مش بتشغل بنات

فهل انا كده مستقبلى ضاع انى اخترت قسم مش بيشغل ؟؟؟؟.... انا فكرت لو لم اجد شغل بمصر بلدى ممكن ان اسافر للعمل بالخارج بالدول العربيه لكن اخاف ليكون برده نفس الموضوع بيختاروا المهندسين الشباب اما البنات لا ؟؟؟ 

انا بجد محبطه جداااا وحاسه انى ضعت ومش عارفه الطريق اللى ماشيه فيه ده طريق مسدود ولا هحقق طموحاتى فيه ... انا بحب الهندسه الطبيه جدا وبحب المجال ده والشغل ده 

بس للاسف واضح ان انا كده ضعت 

يااااااااريت يا بشمهندسين انتوا عندكم خبره اكتر منى ممكن تفهمونى وممكن تساعدونى افهم الوضع اكتر بما انكم فى سوق العمل 

؟؟؟؟؟ اسفه على الاطاله 

اتمنى منكم مساعدتى 

شكرا


----------



## sara kamel (8 أغسطس 2010)

_السلام عليكم ارجوا مساعدتكم في معلومات عن كيفيه ربط جهاز تخطيط القلب الecgبالكومبيوتر عن طريق برنامج الفيجول او الماتلاب وشكرا_


----------



## الموصلية (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله الجميع بخير
عندي سؤال 
حاضنة اطفال نوع atom v_85ديطلع sensor alarm
شنو السبب اذا ممكن اريد الجواب
وشكرا الكم مقدما
واذا ممكن ايضا اريد كتلوك هذه الحاضنة
وشكراا


----------



## الموصلية (9 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله الجميع بخير
عندي سؤال 
حاضنة اطفال نوع atom v_85ديطلع sensor alarm
شنو السبب اذا ممكن اريد الجواب

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله الجميع بخير
عندي سؤال 
حاضنة اطفال نوع atom v_85ديطلع sensor alarm
شنو السبب اذا ممكن اريد الجواب
وشكرا الكم مقدما
واذا ممكن ايضا اريد كتلوك هذه الحاضنة
وشكراا
وشكرا الكم مقدما
واذا ممكن ايضا اريد كتلوك هذه الحاضنة
وشكراا*​


----------



## الموصلية (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلم عليكم 
ممكن كتلوك جهاز حاضنة اطفال موديل atom v_85


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (10 أغسطس 2010)

> *السلام عليكم
> ممكن كتلوك جهاز حاضنة اطفال موديل atom v_85*


وعليك السلام ورحمة الله
لكِ ما طلبتِ
وفقك الله
http://www.neoforcegroup.com/downloads/Brochure_V-2100G.pdf


----------



## الموصلية (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورة اختي والله يوفقج
بس اني طلبت كتلوك atom v_85


----------



## باسل احمد ابراهيم (15 أغسطس 2010)

ثلوج دائفه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا طالبه فى قسم الهندسه الطبيع بالسنه الثانيه بمعنة ان فاضل لى سنتين على التخرج سالت كثير من اصدقائى قالوا لى ان هذا القسم ليس له عمل وانا اشعر بالخوف من ان لا اجد عمل له داخل البلاد العربيه
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم -لاتقلقى وانصحك بان تركزى على الاجهزة التى تعتمد فى صيانتها على السوفتوير وانا شخصيا اعرف بنات بيشتغلوا فى المجال وناجحين جدا وكنت اعمل معهم فترة طويلة -ولكل مجتهد نصيب


----------



## sara kamel (16 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجوا معرفه كيفيه ربط جهاز تخطيط القلب بالكومبيوتر وكيفيه تحويل صوت ضربات القلب على شكل بيانات الى الحاسبه


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (16 أغسطس 2010)

> *السلام عليكم ارجوا معرفه كيفيه ربط جهاز تخطيط القلب بالكومبيوتر وكيفيه تحويل صوت ضربات القلب على شكل بيانات الى الحاسبه*


"يكون الربط عن طريق بطاقة الصوت مدخا الميكرفون،وكتابة هذه البرامج بالماتلاب"
البرنامج الرئيسي
​

```
clc
clear
fc=1000;
vcok=0.176;
fs=8000;

%acquisition 
% entrée microphone
a=analoginput('winsound');
 addchannel(a,1);
set(a,'SampleRate',8000);%la frequence d'echantillionage
set(a,'SamplesPerTrigger',80000);% le  nombre d'echantillion
set(a, 'TimerFcn', @filtrage1);
start(a)
x= getdata(a);
```
يتبع باذن الله​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (16 أغسطس 2010)

هذا البرنامج يقوم بالترشح لتسهيل الدراسة على المخطط

```
clear all
close all
fc=1000;
vcok=0.176;
fs=8000;

%acquisition 
% entrée microphone
a=analoginput('winsound');
 addchannel(a,1);
set(a,'SampleRate',8000);%la frequence d'echantillionage
set(a,'SamplesPerTrigger',40000);% le  nombre d'echantillion
start(a)
y1= getdata(a);

%demodultion
y=(demod (y1,fc,fs,'fm',vcok));
 figure(9)
      plot(y)
%filtrage passe bas
cutoff=100/(fs/2);
[b,a]=butter(4,cutoff);
xfilt=filter(b,a,y);

time=(1:length(xfilt))/8000;
%filtrage basse haut
[c,d] = butter(1,0.5/1000,'high');
xfilt1=filter(c,d,xfilt);
%filtre rejecteur de 50hz
Wn = [48 65 ];
[e,f] = cheby2(3,55,Wn/4000,'stop');
xfilt2=filter(e,f,xfilt1);
% %signal aprés filtre passe bas
 %figure(1)
%plot (time,xfilt,'LineWidth',1)
%axis([5 10 -0.4 0.4])
grid
%signal aprés filtre passe haut
%figure(2)

%plot (time,xfilt1,'LineWidth',1)
%axis([5 10 -0.4 0.4])
grid
%signal aprés filtre rejecteur
 %figure(3)
 %plot (time,xfilt2,'LineWidth',1)
 %axis([0 5 -0.4 0.4])
 grid
```


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (16 أغسطس 2010)

البرنامج تابع لسابقة ويحسب QRS​

```
%calculdu rythme cardiaque
l=xfilt2;

s=abs(l);
s=1*l;

 %figure(4)
 %plot(time,abs(s))
  grid
 axis([1.5 5 -1 1])
%figure(5)
 %subplot(2,1,1);
threshold = (max(s)+ mean(s))/150;
 hold on
 %plot(time,s);
 grid
   axis([0 5 -0.2 0.2])
% 
 %plot([0 max(time)], threshold*[1 1],'--')
 grid
 axis([0 5 -0.2 0.2])

 hold off
% subplot(2,1,2);
%figure(6);
hold on
output = s >= threshold;


%plot(time, output)
grid
axis([0 5 -1 1])

     f=diff(output);
    

     f1=f<=-0.5;
     peaks = find(f1);
    
     w=diff(peaks);
     w=w/100;
     bpm=(60./w)*100;
%      bpm(2)=bpm(3);
%      bpm(1)=bpm(2);

 
 if (bpm<130) & (bpm>20)
    
%figure(2)
   time1=(1:length(bpm))/8000;
%  plot (time1,bpm,'LineWidth',1)
 % axis([0 5 0 200])
bpm
n=length(bpm)
 k=sum(bpm)/n

 grid
 end

     hold off;
     
     figure(9)
      plot (y)
    
     
%  save x x
save y  y
save xfilt
 save xfilt1
 save xfilt2
```


----------



## عبد الله بن ماضي (24 أغسطس 2010)

الاسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا بتخرج لكن المسكلة ما عندي دورات في مجال التخحص تكفون أبغى أسماء الدورات وأسعارها ومكان الدورة و أفضل مكان لأخذ الدورات.


----------



## محمد الواثق (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اساتذتي واخواني 
 لدي مقابلة في شركة طبية
 وارغب في جمع بعض المعلومات المهمة والشائعة التي تطرح في المقابلات عموماً 
 وتقبلوا خالص شكري وتقديري​


----------



## mbadroos (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هل من الممكن اعادة تشغيل القاطع الهوائي acb عند ما ينقطع التيار العام (كهربائياً وليس يدوياً) عند تغذيته من المولد الاحتياطي عبر ats ام لا ؟ وفي حالة عدم الامكانية ما هو السبب؟


----------



## tito11227 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة جزاكم اللة خيرا على المجهودات العظيمة وانا سعيد جدا بالانضمام ليكم


----------



## tito11227 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الى من يستطيع مساعدتى اريد ان اتعلم صيانة الاجهزة الطبية ممكن تدلونى على مركز يكون جيد فى هذا المجال ويكون فى القاهرة ولكم جزير الشكر اتمنى منكم سرعة الرد 
xxxx
يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال


----------



## saeedax (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم انا خريج من قسم تكنولوجيا الاجهزه الطبيه وحاب اكمل الماجستير نصحوني ادرس ماجستير ادارة اعمال صراحه انا حيران ايش اتخصص ياريت اللي عنده خبره وخلفيه عن سوق العمل يساعدني ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## M!sS shosho (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا طالبة سنة تالتة هندسة طبية بالجامعة الهاشمية بالاردن*

* طلب منا دكتور الاجهزة والقياسات الطبية انا نعمل مشروع للمادة اسلمه بنهاية الفصل*

* مطلوب منا نحدد فكرة المشروع ونسلم اسمه خلال هالاسبوع وبعد هيك نبدا نشتغل بال decumentation*

* المشروع نظري وما في عملي في مجال ال biosensors *

* المشكلة اني انا لسا مو ماخدة مادة المجسات فمو عارفة اتوسع كتير بالموضوع*

* بتمنى ئقدروا تساعدوني بفكرة وتعطوني كتب الها علاقة بهالفكرة لحتى ادور فيها *

* الدكتور اعطانا كمثال sensor بقيس درجة حرارة مريض او نسبة السكري في الدم او الضغط*

* انا عجبتني فكرة نسبة السكري بالدم هل بتنصحوني اشتغل عليها من ناحية السهولة في البحث والنتائج وتوافر الكتب والمعلومات ولا في افكار اسهل من هيك ؟*​


----------



## Allian (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الى كل من لديه خبرة في مجال البناء فقط ورجاء فقط
انا بنيت بيت منذ سنة 2000 يتكون من طابقيين ولم ادعم الصبة الخرسانية (للاساس) بحديد التسليح فقط قمت بحفر الاساس وصب الاساس بقياس 60 في 70 سم علما ان الارض كانت جدا قوية عن الحفر. ولكني تداركت الامر بعمل حزام من الخرسانة المسلحة على ارتفاع 2,50 سم قبل صب السقف للطابق الاول.
سؤالي رجاء
هل انا سوف اعني من اهيار البناء مستقبلا؟
هل هناك حل لمعالجة هذة المشكلة؟ علما ان البيت جاهز لاستعمال الان
ارشدوني وفقكم الله


----------



## med.ins.eng (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندسه تخرجتو من الكليه التقنيه قسم هندسة الاجهزه الطبيه العراق/بغداد
medical instrument eng
ارغب باكمال دراسة الماجستير بنفس تخصصي 
الاجو مساعدتي بايجاد كليه تمنح شهادة الماجستير بنفس تخصصي وليس الهندسه الطبيه او الهندسه الحيويه او هندسة المعدات الطبيه فقط تخصص هندسة الاجهزه الطبيه
ارجوكم ساعدوني في ايجاد الكليه سواء كانت اهليه او حكوميه بمصر او بالوطن العربي
سااااااااااااااااااااااااعدوني ارجووووووووووووووكم
وجزاكم الله كل خير
سلام عليكم


----------



## med.ins.eng (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مره ثانيه
اساتذتي ارجوكم ساعدوني في ايجاد كليه تمنح شهادة الماجستير في هندسة الاجهزه الطبيه او هندسة المعدات الطبيه
Medical instrument engineering
او
Medical device engineering
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## بكر الضابوس (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام علكيم

يا اخوان من يستطيع المساعده الموضوع بسيط جدا بس انا عجزت عن ايجاده
انا بحاجه لخطوات صناعه الطرف السفلي للإنسان(القدم الصناعيه)

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير...


----------



## عاشق الجنة 00 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحتم يا اخوان 
اريد بحث عن الادوات التي تدخل في تصنيع الاطراف الصناعية


----------



## عاشق الجنة 00 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحتم يا اخوان اريد موضوع عن

(الادوات التي تدخل في تصنيع الاطراف الصناعية)


----------



## shimaa hassan (3 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مهندسه حديثه التخرج اريد مساعده حضراتكم فى البحث عن عمل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فايز السعدوني (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته واتشرف ان انظم اليكم ......
اخواني عندي اختبار هيئة التخصصات في الاجهزه الطبيه دبلووم ومااادري شنوو نظام الاختبار واتمني اللي عنده خلفيه عن الاختبار اوقد اختبر يفيدني واختباري بعدي يومين وما ادري شنوو اسوي مع تمنياتي لي وللجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## معزه احمد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد كتاب صياته الاجهزه الطبيه


----------



## thegarnet007 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا اخي الكريم

عندي طلب 
اريد شرح طريقه استخدام جهاز سونار جولدي ستار
لان الاسطوانه غير متواجده معي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محارب ميلانو (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*ارجوكم فى شي عن emg*


----------



## MOHAMED ELDASH (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*لو سمحتو اخواني الاعزاء انا عندي مشروع تخرج عن جهازقياس شدة الضوءواريد منكم المساعده مثلا الاعطال الشائعه في الجهازالدوائر و مكوناته و احدث نوع و اهميتة ولكم الشكر*​


----------



## eng_mido102 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا كنت بس عايز أعرف بعض المواد المستخدمة في مجال صناعة الأجزاء أو الأطراف الطبية وخصائص هذم المواد من حيث أختيراها لهاذا المجال


----------



## معزه احمد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجوا المساعده انا خريجه ومطلوب مني ايجاد مشروع تخرج الرجاء اختراح بعض المشاريع وشكرا


----------



## قيثاره (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مساء الخير 
اذا ممكن احد يشرحلي ماهي القسطره ومالفرق بين القسطرة التشخيصيه والعلاجيه
وماهي الادوات المستخدمه فيها واسماءها بالانكليزيه 
واكون شاكره


----------



## المهندسه توته (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا انهيت المرحله الثانويه وسجلت بالجامعه هندسه طبيه وحابه اعرف عنها اشياء هل هي حلوه ولا لا وهل فيها فرصه عمل كبيره ولا لا وممكن القي في اي بلد وهل هي مناسبه للبنات ولا لا
وشكرا طولت عليكم اتمني تردوا علي اسئلتي في اقرب وقت


----------



## م . جميل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*





*للاهميه اريد رد اي افضل التخصصات الهندسيه من ناحيه **وفرة الوظائف مستقبلا** بعد خمس سنوات ومن حيث كونه تخصص ممتاز له مستقبل واعد و رواتب الوظائف فيه جيده أي أمان مستقبلي *

*من التخصصات التالية *


*هندسه تقنيه طبيه*
*هندسه اتصالات*
*هندسه مدنيه*
*هندسه حاسب الي*
*علوم حاسب الي*


*وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## قرية آمنت بالله (26 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندسه توته قال:


> السلام عليكم انا انهيت المرحله الثانويه وسجلت بالجامعه هندسه طبيه وحابه اعرف عنها اشياء هل هي حلوه ولا لا وهل فيها فرصه عمل كبيره ولا لا وممكن القي في اي بلد وهل هي مناسبه للبنات ولا لا
> وشكرا طولت عليكم اتمني تردوا علي اسئلتي في اقرب وقت


 
مرحبا اختي 
اتمنى أن تكوني بخير وعافية
أما عن سؤالك : فأولاً لازم ما تغفلي عن إن أمر المستقبل لا أحد مننا يعلمه لذا عليك بالإستخارة فلعل مايصلح لغيرك لا يصلح لك , فإذا نقلت تجاربي لك قد لا تتكرر معك سواءا كانت حسنة تلك التجارب أم سيئة .
الأمر الثاني : انتي من أي بلد ؟ لحتى اقدر ارد حسب علمي على تساؤلك : وممكن القي في اي بلد ولا لا ؟
لأن الأمر يختلف من بلد لآخر كونك إمرأة فمثلاً بالنسبة للسعودية فأغلب الظن أنهم لن يستعينوا بكواد فنية طبية أجنبية نسائية .

أما تساؤلك : هل هي مناسبة للبنات أم لا ؟
 لو كنت خليجية أقول لك نعم هذا التخصص مطلوب لأنه نادر وبالتالي فرص التوظيف غالباً مأمونة , أما في غير الخليج فلا أعتقد أن التخصص نادر وبالتالي سيكون هناك وفرة في المتخرجين من نفس التخصص وقد يطول الوقت لإيجاد وظيفة والله أعلم ,,


ولا يمنع بأن تستشيري وتأخذي بمشورة غيري فما خاب من استخار ولا ندم من استشار



 لك تقديري وودي وباقة من الفل والكادي


----------



## قرية آمنت بالله (26 أكتوبر 2010)

م . جميل قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> وعليكم السلام​
> 
> *للاهميه اريد رد اي افضل التخصصات الهندسيه من ناحيه **وفرة الوظائف مستقبلا** بعد خمس سنوات ومن حيث كونه تخصص ممتاز له مستقبل واعد و رواتب الوظائف فيه جيده أي أمان مستقبلي *​
> ...


 

أهلا بك أخي الكريم

في بدايتي انصحك بالإستخارة , فالله هو الأعلم أين رزقك والخير لك .

ثم

ليس لي علم بالثلاث التخصصات الأولى لكونك شاب لأن الشباب فرص العمل لديهم أكثر اتساعاً
ولكن سأدلوا بملاحظة على التخصصين الأخيرين وهي : أن دراسة الحاسب الآلي بجميع أفرعه أصبح تتزايد يوما بعد يوم فالكليات والجامعات تدرس الحاسب , والمعاهد الحكومية والخاصة تدرس الحاسب والمراكز المتخصصة بمنح دورات أيضا تدرس الحاسب , فكيف بعد خمس سنوات ؟!!!!
أي انك ستجد من ينافسك بكثرة في كم قليل من الوظائف بالمسمى الوظيفي الواحد !

كما أنك تستطيع بعد التخرج من أي قسم من الأقسام الثلاث الأولى التي تفضلت بها أن تدرس دورة عن الحاسب الآلي في اي مكان وبأسعار زهيدة , أو حتى لك أن تتعلم من تلقاء نفسك فنون الحاسب الآلي بالإستعانة بالأصدقاء والنت وغير ذلك دون الحاجة لتكريس سنوات من عمرك في دراسة شيء يمكن الحصول عليه بطرق آخرى بمعية شهادة لتخصص أكثر ندرة ومطلوب في سوق العمل .
فانا أعرف أناس حصلوا على علوم كثيرة عن الحاسب بفضل الممارسة الشخصية والاطلاع المكثف في عالم النت والبرامج المجانية التي أصبحت تتكدس بالمواقع النتية .


اسأل الله أن يهديك سبل الرشاد

ويبقى ماخاب من استخار ولا ندم من استشار



تحياتي


----------



## قرية آمنت بالله (26 أكتوبر 2010)

طلب
ممكن أحد متخصص أسنان يشرح لي أنواع حشوات الأسنان وأسمائها بالعربي والانجليزي والمفاضلة بينها في كونها قابلة للتلف أو التغير باللون وهكذا .

ولكم شكري الممنون


----------



## dodo jahen (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بليز ياجماعه لو حد يعرف مكاتب استشاريه اوشركات مقاولات فى القاهره محتاجه لمهندسات مدنى حديثى التخرج ياريت حد يفدنى .


----------



## المورد القريب (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا
أخوان أرجو المساعدةمشاكل أجهزة التقيم 1-ستيرس (أمريكي) 2-ماتاشانا (أسباني ) 3- جيتنق (سويدي ) 4- سيزا
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر من عنده معاومات عن مشاكل هذه الأجهزة أرجو منه الرد بسرعة وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر 2007 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن ارسال تفاصيل عن جهاز تركيز الاوكسجين


----------



## Eng.bamkhramh (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن طلب ومساعدة لو سمحتم يا مهندسينا الكبار المحترمين 
ما هو *[font=&quot] phantom theory؟؟؟
وما علاقته [/font]**[font=&quot]pulse oximeter؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوا مساعدتني لأني لم أجد معلومات كافية على هذا الموضوع 
ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير ......
[/font]*


----------



## يوسف الرجبي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء من الاخوة الاعضاء تزويدنا بجدوى اقتصادية لمشروع تعبئة شاى في مصر وطريقة تاسيس المصنع لهدا الغرض
وافضل تقسيم هندسي داخلي للمصنع مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## المسلم84 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

عبدالقادر 2007 قال:


> ممكن ارسال تفاصيل عن جهاز تركيز الاوكسجين




اخي الكريم طلبك موجود هنا :


مركز الاوكسجين


----------



## bluemood (3 نوفمبر 2010)

Alsalamu 3alikom
i need a block diagram of circuit measuring oxygen conc in blood (SpO2) which use infrared sensor and any information useful to do a biomedical sensor application
i don't need it advanced one it just electronics, thx


----------



## انسان مختلف (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجوا منكم ياسادة يامهندسين لو سمحتم ان تشرحوا لي مع الصورة كيفية توصيل جهاز القياس الفولتيميتر في الدائرة الكهربائية لايجاد قيم الجهد والمقاومة والتيار على التوالي وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## وينك تعال (5 نوفمبر 2010)

هل صحيح أن أي جهاز طبي إذا كانت بطاريته تحتاج تغيير (لا بد من الكهرباء) أو كانت ضعيفة .. فإن الجهاز لن يعمل ..
و بالذات أجهزة التنفس و التخدير فإذا إنخفضت كفاءة البطارية عن نسبة معينة (مثلاً تشغل الجهاز لمدة ساعة مثلاً) فإن الجهاز لن يعمل إلا عند تغيير البطارية ..

و ما هي الأجهزة الطبية التي يشملها هذا النظام ..

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## kingfuture (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو تكرمتم اريد شر ح عن جهازIPL لازالة الشعر و polylase و اي معلومات عن الاجهزة التجميلية و لكم الشكر


----------



## kingfuture (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو تكرمتم اريد شر ح عن جهازIPL لازالة الشعر و polylase و اي معلومات عن الاجهزة التجميلية و لكم الشكر


----------



## ليث فخري (11 نوفمبر 2010)

وينك تعال قال:


> هل صحيح أن أي جهاز طبي إذا كانت بطاريته تحتاج تغيير (لا بد من الكهرباء) أو كانت ضعيفة .. فإن الجهاز لن يعمل ..
> و بالذات أجهزة التنفس و التخدير فإذا إنخفضت كفاءة البطارية عن نسبة معينة (مثلاً تشغل الجهاز لمدة ساعة مثلاً) فإن الجهاز لن يعمل إلا عند تغيير البطارية ..
> 
> و ما هي الأجهزة الطبية التي يشملها هذا النظام ..
> ...


 نعم وذالك لانه ياثر على كفائة الجهاز اما الاجهزة الطبية التي يشملها النظام فتقريبا اغلبها


----------



## ليث فخري (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بكيفية تشغيل وصيانة اجهزة الكتري cutery


----------



## abb543 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن معلومات عن knee joint design من حيث (التصميم) و (المواد المستخدمة في الصناعة) اي احد لديه اي معلومه رجاء لاحد يبخل علينا


----------



## ليث فخري (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الرجاء تزويدي باهم واكثر اعطال لجهاز سيرونا c4


----------



## محارب ميلانو (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجوكم اي شي عن التحكم في اليد الصناعية عن طريق emg


----------



## almoatasem (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتهاذا كان ممكن انا بحاجه الى (برنامج التحكم بالجهاز عن طريق الكمبيوتر) softwere for bc 3000 plus جهاز فحص الدم الخاص بشركه mindray ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## علولة (22 نوفمبر 2010)

انا طالبة قسم الفيزياء وبحث تخرجي عن جهاز الطبقي المحوري اريد مساعدتكم في الحصول على كتاب بس ايكون بالعربي


----------



## ترتيل (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم رحمة الله
أرجو منكم المساعده
ماهي مواصفات الذي الرسمي للمهندس الطبي للعمل بالمستشفيات؟


----------



## MOHAMED ELDASH (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو تقرير كامل عن جهاز قياس شده الضوء
الاسبكتروفوتوميتر
و ارسالها الي الايميل
*****************
منع وضع وسائل الإتصال


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (28 نوفمبر 2010)

MOHAMED ELDASH قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو تقرير كامل عن جهاز قياس شده الضوء
> الاسبكتروفوتوميتر
> و ارسالها الي الايميل
> ...


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t55863.html
بحث كامل عن 
 *أجهزة المخابر (جهاز السبيكتوفوتوميتر)* 
وفقكم الله


----------



## lady moon (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من حضراتكم بالتفضل في مساعدتي في فهم وحل هذي الاسئلة بس معرف كيف انزلها بالمنتدى بس مضمون احد الملفات داخلها حرف العين بالعربي في بداية ووسط ونهاية الجملة وذلك باستخدام الماتلاب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هشام قرشي محمد (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اسال عند ship design optimization


----------



## الموصلية (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن كتلوك حاضنة اطفال نوع atom v_80
مع الشكر


----------



## الموصلية (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
ممكن كتلوك حاضنة اطفال نوع atom v_80
مع الشكر*​


----------



## magid safwat (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياريت لو حد عنده كتاب عن تحليل الاجهادات المؤثره على الاعضاء الحيوية بس يكون كتاب بسيط يعرض الفكره مبسطة ويايت لو يكون عربي مش شرط يكون كتاب كبير وشامل 
ارجو الاهتمام 




قال رسول الله (ص) " حب لاخيك ما تحب لنفسك" صدق رسول الله )ص(​***share what you can to benefit the other ****


----------



## عيدو ابوعلي (4 ديسمبر 2010)

bedside monitor 
model :bsm-1101 k
ارجو منكم يا مهندسين افادتي في برمجة هذا الجهاز


----------



## eng.ABDULMAJEED (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اعضاء الملتقى 

كيف حالكم ؟ طيبين 

ما شاء الله منبهر جداً بمنتدآكم , و اعجبني جداً 
و يضم كادر كبير من المهندسين بكافه التخصصات , الله يوفقكم 

لكن عندي شوية اسئله اتمنى القى لها جواب , 

1 / وصف لطبيعه عمل ( فني ) و ( مهندس ) الاجهزة الطبية ؟ 

2 / انا حاليآ على وشك التخرج من الثانويه , و قررت ادخل هالتخصص .. 
لكن حبيت اعرف كيف سوق العمل في السعوديه ؟ هل هو جيد ؟ 
يعني اكون ضامن الوظيفه لما اتخرج ؟ 

3 / ما هي الاماكن اللتي يستطيع التوظف بها المهندس او الفني في السعوديه 

4 / هل هو صحيح , ان الفني او المهندس يحضر دورات كثيره بالخارج ؟ 

5 / الرواتب في القطاع العام او الخاص ؟ 


و شكراً


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (7 ديسمبر 2010)

> *السلام عليكم اعضاء الملتقى
> 
> كيف حالكم ؟ طيبين
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ستجدون بعض الاجابات عن أسئلتكم على هذا الرابط.
التعريف بالهندسة الطبية
وفقكم الله


----------



## همكي89 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني

ارجوا منكم أن تفيدوني بدارة إلكترونية مع شرحها تستخدم في المجال الطبي ( الدارة الإلكترونية لأحد الأجهزة الطبية مع شرح للدارة ) ويفضل باللغة الإنجليزية مع رابط للمرجع 

شاكر لكم


----------



## homasay (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن معلومات عن ال infusion pump الى بتستخدم فى الanaesthesia


----------



## باحث عن الامة (9 ديسمبر 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة_
_ اشيروني يا اهل الخبرة_
_انا طالب الدرس في الجزائر سنة ثانية واريد ان ادخل مجال المعدات الطبية والان ما زلت في فرع الكهرباء الكترونيك_
_في هذا العم دراستي كلها في الرياضيات والفيزيا وقليل من المواد الاخرا كالا نفرماتيك للغة السي ومادة مصغرة من gini electriq_
_فدراستي مكثفة في الريا ضيات والفيزيا مم اغاضني الوضع فاين المواد المتعلقة بالتخصص ماذا افعل في تخصص بدراسة الاكس والواي والزد_
_فمثلاا في الريا ضيات ادرس الاحتمالات والتوافيق والتباديل اوريد ان تشيرو علي هل هي مهمة في تخصص كي ابذل جهد كبير فيهن فانا محتار جدا لاني احس اني اضيع وقتي في دراسة اشيا لا تفيدني في تخصص_
_فاذا كان الجهد الكبير فيهن لا يفد في التخصص فا خبروني باللة عليكم لاني اريد ان استثمر هذا الوقت في دراسة اللغة الفرنسية واريد ايضا ان ااخذ دبلوم في التنمية البشرية_
_ثم اني اريد ان اعرف ما هي المواضيع في الريا ضيات والفيزيا التي ستفيدني في التخصص وايضا المواضيع المهمة في الحاسوب كي اكثف الدراسة فيهن_
_ارجوووووووووووووووكم اشيرو على منتظر ردكم بفارق الصبر_


----------



## جمال منوفى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

ما هى قيم الاحمال الكهربائية للاجهزة الطبية وشكرا


----------



## الانكل (12 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن تفيدوني ببحث عن انواع الديتيكتور اللي موجوده في الاجهزه المخبريه وشكرا.


----------



## د.ابداع (12 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كنت عايزة مساعدة بخصوص اجهزة طبية معملية مستعملة 
انا من مصر وكنت عايزة مساعدة من مهندس ان يبقى متواجد معانا وانا بشتري اجهزة طبية معمليه مستعملة 
لان وجدت ميكرسكوبات كتيررررررر مستعملة وطبعا معرفش الكويس من الوحش 
وكذلك بالنسبة لجهاز الكيمياء والاليزا

جزاكم الله خيراااا واتمنى المساعدة بخصوص هذا الامر خاصة اذا كان هناك مهندس من الشرقية 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

طلب فكره مشروع تخرج


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## عمر زكريا (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا محتاج مساعدة في مشروع تخرج عن دائرة الموقت الزمني لجهاز الاشعة السينية

وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## الانكل (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعده عن مبدا عمل photomultiplier tube مع الشرح اذا ممكن وشكرا


----------



## الانكل (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعده ضروري


----------



## aym1989 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أحتاج منكوا مساعدة في معانا مشروع عن جهاز mri ومحتاج لبعض المعلومات عن هذا الجهاز 
1) summry of operation for mri 
2) example of emplemntaion of block (circuit diagram from a commercial product) 
وبكون مشكور كثير الكوا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع عن العنايه المركزه icu


----------

